# JFK Assassination:  Doesn't it seem strange???



## candycorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi.

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.  

What seems strange to me though is that you have Lee Harvey Oswald who was in the Marines stationed at what was probably a CIA outpost in the Far East, who eventually quit the Marine Corps to defect to Russia.  Is allowed to defect by the Russians.  Then after that becomes dis-enchanted with Russia, was moved to Minsk from Moscow.  After that, he wants to return to the US, and is allowed to return.  

All of this is going on during the height of the Cold War; after the Cuban Missile Crisis.  

In the September before Kennedy goes to Dallas, Oswald goes to Mexico and visits the Cuban and Soviet consulates.  

He returns and is  all but ignored by the Secret Service, the FBI, and the CIA when the President comes to town?

It sure sounds fishy to me that there is a guy who defects, from one super power to the other then back again, and happens to be the guy who shoots the President.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2013)

Oswald had nothing to do with the Kennedy Assasination


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2013)

since  I have the agent troll on ignore and the only thing visable to me is the thread title whats does seem strange is that YOU posted any lies defending the lies of the jfk assassination in the last few months.

I guess you decided your handlers didnt pay you enough for the ass beatings you always got in your 9/11 discussions here all the time that you always evaded the facts on and changed the subject when you were always cornered so you didnt want to go through that again with JFK as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oswald had nothing to do with the Kennedy Assasination



I hate siding with  one troll who is talking to another agent troll but you forgot to mention how your Uncle reagan,how that evil bastard, blocked jim garrisons subpeonas high officials.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...




if you think oswald was the only shooter you are too fucking tarded ill informed and delusional to discuss the matter rationally


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 23, 2013)

Where was Herbert Walker Bush on November 22 1963?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Where was Herbert Walker Bush on November 22 1963?



Er, um, somewhere in Dallas, not sure. Did something happen that day?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2013)

My Dad was watching the news and when the announced they were bringing Oswald out, my Dad called us all into the living room and said, "Come watch this guy get shot!"

He knew it was a set up.


----------



## Freemason9 (Nov 25, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...



I agree with virtually everything you posted here. This is what makes the Warren report seem so fishy . . . but all verifiable evidence pointed to Oswald as the shooter. And Oswald was a nutcase.

I understand that a large portion of the unreleased records from that day relate to FBI and CIA files on Oswald. Personally, I think Oswald was being "handled" by the agencies to infiltrate the pro-Castro Marxist organizations here in the U.S., but he got loose. The U.S. government would be minimally embarassed and possibly implicated in the death of a U.S. president.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 25, 2013)

Enough was going on at the time that the event seemed not at all unexpected - definitely not PC thinking just then.  The alleged motivation, however, did not quite ring true.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



Interesting take on it.  When all of it finally comes out, it wouldn't surprise me to see that Oswald was on the payroll of the CIA for quite a while before he defected  and when he came back but I doubt the CIA had the President killed.  As you said, it would be an egg-on-the-face admission that one of the company men went off the reservation and killed the President.


----------



## cereal_killer (Nov 25, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


When you sort out all the crazy conspiracy's that are out there and focus on some of the facts, you will soon awaken to the reality that Oswald could not have fired the fatal shot that day.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



There was a program on showing the testing of the rifle he used.  It is possible to fire that particular rifle in quick enough succession to have gotten off the 3 shots.  His military record showed him to be a good enough shot.  The rifle had a scope.  Hell, with a scope on a rifle I can shoot a can on a hillside, and the shoot it again as it rolls down the hillside. I've done that.   And I don't consider myself a remarkable shooter at all.

The 'magic bullet' theory fails because of the way the people in the car were seated.

One broadcast, though, that is quite interesting is one I saw myself when it happened.  Oswald being walked through the jail.  News man say no one is allowed in without proper ID or press pass because they think someone is going to try to kill Oswald.  Less than a minute after the words were out he was shot.  Then someone says shooter was wearing brown coat and black hat and they thought he was SS.  But SS had already split on Air Force One with the body and the Johnsons.  And the shooter was wearing a light colored coat and hat.

Kennedy's cadaver was subject to Texas law, but the SS whisked it away with plans to take off as quickly as possible.  LBJ delayed the flight because he insisted on waiting for a federal judge to swear him in on the plane.  Different wounds were reported from the hospital in Texas than those that were reported from Bethesda.  

Also, Oswald did have some connection with the CIA.  In my mind, I always thought LBJ had him killed because of his financial interest in Vietnam.  Dallas was the only place he could get that done because it was the only place he had contacts.  But Kennedy WAS getting ready to dismantle the CIA over the Bay of Pigs debacle. So, now I have to wonder if his killing weren't a joint mission between LBJ and the CIA.  

I believe Oswald could have killed him and likely did.  I don't believe he acted alone and was killed to silence him because he knew too much.  Without some greater motivation than Oswald would have had alone, I don't think he would have been involved.  And I don't think a strip club owner was invested in a president enough to kill him, unless he had been brought in to get the job done by someone like LBJ or the CIA.  I don't think Jack Ruby banked on dying in prison.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 25, 2013)

There was evidence put away that has still not been released. Why?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Nothing from those days adds up.  But Jackie did such a remarkable job with the funeral and his 'lying in state', etc. that I just don't think a nation in that much shock noticed.  If nothing else, all those TV shows about forensic evidence has made skeptics of a lot of us when anything happens.  But even in that day, many things that happened were highly unusual.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



There is a book about to be published saying that Nixon thought that LBJ was behind it.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> There was evidence put away that has still not been released. Why?



I wondered that myself.  I have also wondered as forensic science progressed why his body was not exhumed and evaluated at a later date.  It may be at some point.  I doubt it will be in my lifetime though.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



LBJ and the CIA both had motive.  And LBJ really cranked up Vietnam when he got in office.  I don't think it is required to consider them as being mutually exclusive.  Kennedy couldn't give him any power or he would have taken over.  LBJ was drinking like a fish and miserable all the time.  JFK sent him and Lady Bird on a world tour to get him out of Washington because JFK was tired of looking at him.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

[MENTION=24391]NoNukes[/MENTION]

From the article about the book you mentioned, I believe:



> Richard Nixon, Henry Cabot Lodge and Barry Goldwater were convinced that Lyndon Johnson murdered JFK. I mean absolutely convinced.
> 
> But why would Johnson take such a massive risk? Johnson had been Senate Majority Leader and was Vice President of the United States at the time of Kennedys execution.
> 
> ...



Roger Stone: 'Nixon thought LBJ killed Kennedy' | The Daily Caller


----------



## Politico (Nov 25, 2013)

candycorn said:


> JFK Assassination: Doesn't it seem strange???



No.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



What facts are those?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The jump-seats in the limo that Gov. Conally sat in line up perfectly according to one show I saw this weekend.

As for the CIA being involved someone would have to explain Cuba to me then; why was Cuba still allowed to be there; obviously pose a threat, monitor our airwaves, act as a logistical staging area for Lord knows what, etc.. etc...  

It doesn't make sense to me that if the Hawks in the government wanted JFK dead that we would go to war and forget about Cuba.  

I certanly don't buy that Oswald acted alone but I think he was the only gunman in Dallas on that day.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 25, 2013)

If we'd have had Obamacare back then there's a good chance JFK would still be in the ambulance waiting for the computer to verify he had insurance coverage.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Bucket seats did not come along until later.  Limmos didn't have them.  You might want to look at the pictures again.  Some show Connoly sitting next to the door and some he is closer to the middle likely from twisting around in the seat to wave at the crowd.  

I don't recall anything about Cuba.  We didn't care about Cuba. Cuba was a CIA cluster fuck.  My brother who was called up during the missile crisis didn't have to go to war.  That was all we cared about and Cuba could go fuck itself.  It still can, as far as I'm concerned.  Kennedy was getting ready to do away with the CIA.  It wasn't about anyone wanting to go to war.  They wanted to keep their jobs.  DUH~!

The governor appears to be near the middle in this photo.  And I don't know how that winking smiley got on the top of this post.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

JFK: Inside the Target Car: Grassy Knoll Field Test : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...



You got a link to all that?  cuz that's the first I heard he went to russia.


who was it in the car that screamed;  They are going to kill us all!!

what an odd thing to say, once you've been shot.

but yea, Oswald could have easily been the only shooter.

anyone that's seen country folk or well trained soldiers shoot can tell you that.



hell, there was an investigation a few years back in Iraq b/c of all the head shots


----------



## candycorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



This is really the first time you've heard that he defected to Russia?


Wow.

Interactive Timeline of the Life of Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2013)

What seems strange to me is the MSM's refusal to report that Oswald was a Communist and that Sirhan Sirhan was a Palestinian Terrorist.

Well, maybe not strange considering who the MSM is, but its certainly dishonest.


----------



## Freemason9 (Nov 26, 2013)

boedicca said:


> What seems strange to me is the MSM's refusal to report that Oswald was a Communist and that Sirhan Sirhan was a Palestinian Terrorist.
> 
> Well, maybe not strange considering who the MSM is, but its certainly dishonest.



What in the hell are you talking about? This is common knowledge. I don't think the "MSM" (whatever the hell THAT is) "refuses to report" that shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...





thats the understatement of the century.

government disinfo agents like candyass skipped 7th grade junior high school classes as he has demostrated HUNDREDS of times in his 9/11 discussions.  candyass and the other magic bulle theorists always cover their eyes when you mention the fact to him that many witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle and that all the dallas doctors all said both the head wound and throut wound were entrence wounds.He covers his eyes when you post these facts since it proves his handlers wrong.

I predicted two months ago that in november,you would see a bunch of government agent trolls come out in droves and endorce the warren commission. I must be a psychic. because everywere on message boards where it the JFK section was dead previously,they have all emergd in droves just liek they have here. thery are so predictable,these paid trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



Better get off the crack you been smoking. the rifl they found was a pice of crap with the scope beadly misaligned,witnesses said they saw a gunman fire a rilfe behind the picket fence,in fact other witnesses that were there have come forward over the years talking about how they saw a gunman behind the fence but kept quiet about it all these years cause of how many people who died mysteriously after giving versions different than the governments,oh and your obviously dense to the fact that all the dallas doctors said both the throut wound and head wound were entrance wounds form the front.

then there is the fact that many witness testimonys were altered and forged they have said,A CRIME all the warren commission members should have gone to jail for.yep no coverup and conspiracy from our government there.


When you sort out all the crazy conspiracy's that are out there and focus on some of the facts, you will soon awaken to the reality that Oswald could not have fired the fatal shot that day. 
problem is the magic bullet theorists never look at the evidence,only going into it seeing what they WANT to see because they are so closed minded.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



we know for sure Oswald worked for the CIA and ONI because of declassified records done by the ARRB in the 90's. Till then researchers could only speculate about that but now we have proof through it in the national archives after they discovered, he did indeed work for him.No surprise since his uncle was a mobster and the mafia worked for the CIA.

the facts that prove oswald innocent of the crime is there were filme with still photos taekn seconds before,during,and after the shooting and oswald is not seen in that window.Here take a look.


also two of the school book depository employees were going down the stairs after they heard the shots in the same time frame that oswald went down them and they never saw oswald going down those steps so the warren commission altered their testimonys of the time frame they said they went down.they were harrassed and intimidated for many months by authorities for refusing to change their testimonys..

also you forget to mention the rifle they found was a piece of crap with the scope badly misalined and the shims totally out of place and there was a tree in the way blocking his view. like oswald is going to wait to not shoot him on houston street where he  is coming towards him with a much better shot and an unobstruced view and wait till he goes AWAY from him.a more difficult shot itself,WITH an obstructed view.

all of that clears oswald.

also 3 FBI marksmen tried to stimulate his shots and none of them could do it despite doing with at a NON MOVING TARGET and they had the windown opened ALL the way up as you can see from their stimulations,where as that window shows,its only partically open,not to mention,they cut down the tree that was blaocking oswald view as well.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



He did go to Russia.  He renounced his American citizenship, but Russia wouldn't take him.  But I really think he was a paid hit man.  His loyalty issues made the perfect duck blind for whomever paid him.  After seeing the report that said the 'magic bullet' could have hit the governor if he was sitting closer to the middle of the seat, and finding that pic of him nearer the middle, I have to wonder if he knew someone was going to kill Kennedy and wanted out of the line of fire.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



  [MENTION=9012]9/11 inside job[/MENTION]

Were you going to post an link or a photo?

There are pics that show the window open.  If I were going to shoot from a window I would stand back far enough that I could not be seen from below.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

I did.post #33 take another look.see NOBODY in the alleged 6th floor window so disinfo agent candycorn falls FLAT on his face as he always does in all his posts always ending up with egg on his face.

even though he could lean back and not be seen from the crowd,you would still see a figure in that photo which you dont see and you would see a puff of smoke emitting from the gun like witnesses saw at the grassy knoll.

also arnold rowland and his wife,they saw TWO men on the opposite side of the 6th floor window and one was leaning out with a rifle and their descriptions of the men were nothing like that of oswald,one being a dark complected man and the other heavy set.

you must have read it before i posted it.I also posted some more facts that prove oswald was innocent as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [MENTION=24391]NoNukes[/MENTION]
> 
> From the article about the book you mentioned, I believe:
> 
> ...



I plan to read that book real soon.Nixon was involved up to his ears in the JFK assassination as much as LBJ was.Nixon hated Jfk because he stole the election from him.

Nixon and Johnson had longstanding ties to the oilman and mafia who also hated kennedy.Nixon in fact pardoned Jack Ruby from the unamerican activies in 1947 settiing him up in dallas orchestrating his transfer from chicago to dallas.

Got to remember as well that E Howard Hunt,who ran covert operations for the CIA that Nixon was in charge of while he was vice president under Eisenhower,for years,he denied he was in dallas that day,but on his deathbed confession he confessed he WAS in dallas as part of a CIA operation that Nixon and johnson were involved in.  

Nixon's aide HR Haldeman matter of fact wrote a book saying for years he never could understand why Nixon was  so obsessed with the bay of pigs invasion as you can hear him talking about on the watergate tapes since it had nothing to do with watergate.

You can him him on there saying-That scab Hunt,he is bad news.We'll have to give him some hush money or that whole bay of pigs thing will come up.

Haldeman later put it together that in all the time Nixon was referring to that bay of pigs thing,what he was actually referring to was the kennedy assassiantion thing.

have you seen this video before?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



A rifle like that one was tested and it was shown capable of doing the job. Saw it on  Hi2.  We really don't know know WHEN Oswald left the building.  He may have waited to be sure the stairs were clear.  Also, an empty window doesn't mean anything.  Doesn't mean he was never in it.  Anyway, he was found hiding nearby.  And innocent people don't tend to hide in empty theaters.  According to time lines, he also shot the police officer after he shot Kennedy.  He was not apprehended immediately after either shooting.  AND he was seen acting strangely by a store owner.  At some point, he ducked into the vestibule of a store and pretended to be window shopping.  

I believe he did it.  But I also believe someone else hired him.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



When that do-do bird answers you, ask him why Oswald left work in the middle of the day, why he took a bus, then a taxi.  Why he went home to get a revolver, sheded his jacket, shot a cop, and hid in a theater if he was innocent.  

And while your at it, ask about where these supposed curtain rods are...you know, the ones he says he was carrying into the office that day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You may believe it but like the warren commission,you have no proof though. Im not saying it wasnt capable, but the one Oswald used,WAS incapable though.It was a piece of crap with a scope badly misalined and the shims very much out of wack at the time,thats evidence right there would not hold up in court.

 Oh and actually we DO know when Oswald left the building.I cant remember the witness's name,but she worked in the texas school book despository and she said she saw him walk out the front door about 10 minutes or so after the assassination I believe.funny he would walk out the front door in front of a bunch of cops after allegedly shooting the president instead of using the backdoor.

again,the empty window seen in that pic doesn show ANY figure in it which you would see and it doest shot a puff of smoke emerging like it would not a muzzle flash like it would,both chararistices witnesses witnessed at the grassy knoll.

Oh and your apparently not aware of the two lady school book depository ladies who ran down the stairs according to them in the timeframe they said they went down and  they NEVER saw oswald going down those stairs either in the timeframe they went down which was the same tiem frame the warren commission said oswald went down,that alone proves oswald innocent is there testimony.they were harrassed and threatened to change their storys and again,many witnesses were harrassed and threatened to change their witness testimonys,a crime itself the warren commission members should have gone to jail for.they altered many of them,thats a crime darlin. altering those two ladies testimonys to try and frame someone is a crime doll.a crime that does not holp up in a court of law.

the case against oswald is flimsy as hell.hang on a second.I'll find that story of the two ladies who were threated and harrassed to change their testimonys that they went down the stairs a different time than oswald so they could frame oswald.



Read the paragraphs below.These two women Sandra Styles and Victoris Adams went down the stairs from the 4th floor after the shots were fired and according to the warren commissions timeframe,Oswald would had to pass them and they never saw him pass her.they also INSISTED the warren commission altered their testimonys,something they did with MANY witnesses which itself is a crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.

And it was through Lanes book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable girl on the stairs. She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.

This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commissions timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, questioning people as though he were a policeman.

From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barrys curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, What if she was right?

Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriffs Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.

The attention didnt stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?

Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumesCommission Exhibit 496he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.

Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Loveladys testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, Vickie. Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?

Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commissionand the Commissions use of itAdams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)

so much for the EVIDENCE that oswald fired killed kennedy. oh and dont forget,nitrate tests down on his cheek tested NEGATIVE. anyone trying to prove oswald had anything to do with it in a HONEST government and courtroom which we havent had in DECADES,would be laughed out of that court in a minute.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> He did go to Russia.  *He renounced his American citizenship,* but Russia wouldn't take him.  But I really think he was a paid hit man.  His loyalty issues made the perfect duck blind for whomever paid him.  After seeing the report that said the 'magic bullet' could have hit the governor if he was sitting closer to the middle of the seat, and finding that pic of him nearer the middle, I have to wonder if he knew someone was going to kill Kennedy and wanted out of the line of fire.



that is a right if you want to change your status to american national.  Nothing what so ever to condemn anyone for since the right and the procedure are spelled out in the federal code.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



probly dodging a traffic warrant

holding the curtains


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



God almighty.  I'm not reading that wall of crap.  Of course there is no proof he did it.  He never went to trial. Duh. But all the known evidence points to him.  And since I am old enough to vividly remember all the events of that day, I am certainly entitled to have my own opinion about what went down, and I do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



connolly pretty much gave it away there yelling out oh my god,THEY are going to kill us all.i connolly when he got struck as well,he panick and his mind was obviously thinking-man their not going to just kill kennedy,their going to kill us all hense saying out loud oh my god they're going to kill us ALL!!!!!!

connolly in fact changed his story from his hospital bed about the way he was killed to fit their version.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



all the known evidence points to him? a rifle thats a piece of crap with a scope badly misalined,the fact that he was spotted on the 2nd  floor by one of the school book despository employees at 12:15,and bonnie ray williams a fellow employee said he was on the 6th floor eating his chicken sandwich till 12:20 yet he see's NOBODY there on the 6th floor when he leaves,and according to sandra styles and her coworker,they never see oswald go pass them while he is allegedly running down the stairs in the same time frame which the warren commission altered their testimonys of,a crime itself they should have gone to jail for.

amazing that you say the evidence points to him when he would have been extremely non chalent about about getting himself into position with less than 10 minutes left considering bonnie ray williams left at 12:20 never seeing anybody and the motorcade was suppose to arrive at 12:20 but was running ten minutes late. yet somehow oswald knew it would be running ten minutes late and he would take the chance that williams would leave giving him just less than 10 minutes to get into place to set it up not having a clue if willaims would leave or not. he did all of that instead of going up to the 7th floor where he wouldnt have to worry about anybody being there on that flloor.

Yep I would say the evidence points to him alright.  the logic and common sense person would see there isnt a shread of evidence he was there.they would conclude oswald was on the second floor the whole entire time with the evidence there is.we got the lady employee saying she saw him in the 2nd floor at 12:15,bonnie ray williams saying he sees nobody in the 6th floor while he up there eating his chicken sandwich when he leaves,and oswald is then spotted 90 seconds after the assassination in the 2nd floor luncheon drinking a coke and amazingly not out of breath according to roy truely and officer baker after allegedly going down those flights of stairs in that time frame,never mind nobody was ever able to duplicate oswalds miracle feat of getting down there in that time frame not out of breath. Garrsions investigaters all tried it,none of them could do it in that time frame and they were all exhuasted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh one more thing,the reason i posted that photo earlier of the 6th floor window is because the warren commission said they had a few witnesses that could place oswald in the 6th floor window.

Howard Brennan,their star witness they used as the most reliable,said he saw a man with a rifle firing out of the 6th floor window. Brennan was lying obviously because as you can see from that photo,there is NOBODY in that window.

Its pretty clear cut that Brennan was put under presssure harrassed and intimidated by authoritys to make up that story obviously in the fact his boss,his job forman,sandy speaker,told Jim Marrs-
-speaker-the took Brennan off for about 3 weeks.I dont know if they were secret service or FBI,but they were federal people.He came back a nervous wreck and within a year his hair had turned snow white.He wouldn't talk about the assassination after that.He was scared to death.They made him say what he wanted him to say.

which is pretty obvious since Brennan CLAIMS he saw a amn with a rifle in the 6th floor window and those photos show nobody in there and we know many other witnesses testimonys were changed and they were harrassed and intimidated just like Brennan.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 1, 2013)

801. Assassination of J.F.K. (11/25/2013)

Yesterday I posted a comment about JFK&#8217;s death in Yahoo news. Several minutes later, my comment disappeared from the news comment. I put it here. 

You all fall into the trap the mastermind set up for you. Oswald, Johnson, Mafia, Castro&#8230;.. Did they have ability to organize such a big plot? Think bigger. It is an organization that controls Secret Service, media, lawmakers, police force. That&#8217;s why after 50 years, people are still lose in dense fog. 

1.	Warren Commission was used to cover up the plot. Just like 911 commission used to cover up the truth of 911 attack. 


2.	Kill Kennedy family members to prevent them to re-gain political power to start a real investigation of J.F.K.&#8217;s death. 

Robert Kennedy was assassinated when he joined the president campaign. Edward Kennedy suffered a scandal attack and had to drop the president campaign.

I also allege Kennedy&#8217;s wife Jacqueline Kennedy and his son John Fitzgerald Kennedy, Jr. were murdered because they had great political influence. I believe their death had connection to my story. 

In early 1990s when I was still very innocent about US political system and believed it was a democratic society, I complained to a lot of people that I had become a murder target of the Feds. Then the Feds had a message to me: &#8220;So what, they (the Feds) even killed President Kennedy.&#8221; (see &#8220;17. They killed President Kennedy&#8221 The intimidation hadn&#8217;t stopped my complaint but added &#8220;they killed President Kennedy&#8221; to the story. 

As the Feds intensified the persecution, I left US twice. Each time Kennedy family lost an important member. 

1.	I left for China in 1994. Jacqueline died after I planned the China trip. I started to suspect it might relate to the intimidation from the Feds. It was too coincident.  

2.	Next time it was 1999 when I went to Hong Kong and planned to drift into South East Asia. I learned the death of Jr. Kennedy. It convinced my allegation &#8211; the Feds worry that I would reveal their crime of murdering President Kennedy, in abroad they were not able to control the media as they did in domestic US. To prevent a possible reaction from Kennedy family, they kill the main figures of the family in advance. 


Edward Kennedy and Jacqueline Kennedy died of cancer. In my description, there were many murdering method through slow poison. The victim targeted were fed to sick gradually, when the time coming they only need to increase the dose to make the death like a natural one. 

Jr. Kennedy was too young to die in this way. So he died in an accident. Long time ago when I started to learn something about the E.M. sleep wave, I had read such a news. Air Force lost a plane in a train. The commander center lost its trace. Sometime later, they found the wreckage in a far, far away mountain area. Apparently, the plane exhausted all its fuel and crashed there. Since the pilot was a black man. I thought it was a test to use sleep wave instrument as a weapon. When the pilot felt sleepy, he opened auto pilot instrument. He took a nod, hoping it could help him to overcome the sleepy but could never wake up. The sleeping wave was irresistible &#8211; to my experience. If you are driving a car, you may park your car at roadside before you go to sleep, but you can&#8217;t park a plane in the air. 

 I think Jr. Kennedy died in a similar murder plot.


----------



## Connery (Dec 1, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> I think Jr. Kennedy died in a similar murder plot.



Assuming you are correct  what was to be gained?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> 801. Assassination of J.F.K. (11/25/2013)
> 
> Yesterday I posted a comment about JFKs death in Yahoo news. Several minutes later, my comment disappeared from the news comment. I put it here.
> 
> ...



RFK'S assassination was as much a joke as Jfk's was .same thing same story of facts that dont fit the governments explanation that the investigaters ignored. same with JFK,witnesses said that sirhan was in front of JFK the entire time and the films prove them correct,but more importantly,same with JFK,is the doctor examing him,who happened to be the worlds best pathologist no less,said he he had an entrance wound to the BACK of the head and then of course there were like 14 bullets that were photographed at the scene and later disaappeared being destroyed in the next few days and sirhans gun only held 8 bullets.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Where New JFK Evidence Points
> 
> By Jim DiEugenio
> 
> ...



It reminds me of Tarmalan Tsarnayev. Both were used to infiltrate the Russian society (or Chechenya rebels.) When they were exposed (both rejected by Russian intelligence) they became scapegoats to take responsibility of the plot. Both have to die to keep the secret of their relationship to the US intelligence.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 12, 2013)

JFK Files: Who is Jim DiEugenio?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> > Where New JFK Evidence Points
> >
> > By Jim DiEugenio
> >
> ...



and you just HAD to resurrect this two week old dead thread to tell us that didnt you?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...



I believe that there very well could have been a conspiracy to kill Kennedy, lots of people had their reasons to. But I agree that Oswald was the lone gunman. there has been zero credible evidence otherwise.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Not true. I have seen and heard extensive reports from ballistic experts and other professionals who have shown that Oswald not only could have made the shots, but in all likelyhood, did.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



I don't doubt that there were forces behind Oswald. That is why he had to be taken out before he could talk. But Oswald definitely was the lone gunman.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> If we'd have had Obamacare back then there's a good chance JFK would still be in the ambulance waiting for the computer to verify he had insurance coverage.



Awesome!


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nixon in Dallas???



> *Fletcher Prouty Commentary - Sept
> 
> This article is from "People and the PURSUIT of the Truth" for June, 1978*
> 
> ...





Nixon in Dallas


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



thats LIE czar for ya.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...





predfan troll has the logic since he only sees what he WANTS to see,there is no zero evidence that there was a conspiracy even though the HSCA investigation in the 70's said there were TWO shooters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



 sure LIE CZAR,whatever.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not sure about silencing Oswald because who would silence Ruby?  Nobody did...
He doesn't seem like the guy who could be influenced to remain silent by a love of or by the enrichment of his family on the outside.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 13, 2013)

There was enough stuff going on in the country at the time many were but mildly surprised.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Actrually that would be you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



That was you as always


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

that makes it 2 more FARTS in a row from the agent trolls both my newest paid troll soupnazi.

Hey mr NAZI troll,I'm surprised it took your handlers so long to alert you to come over to THIS site and troll as well.again as i have said so many times before in the past,your so sloppy at showing your a paid troll giving it away with your user name with the word NAZI attached to it. the others at least dont give it away initially with with their user names like you do.

also nazi troll,you always show that you have reading comprehension problems and are desperate for attention from me at that other site always addrressing me as though you actually think i read it your lies you post when i have made it perfectly clear over there MANY times I have you on my ignore list there.

what a sad and pathetic life you have just like fellow agent troll candyass.
time to add you to ignore here as well.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.
> ...



Always.  How the mods let such shenanigans remain is incredible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



It was you as you always do when faced with facts


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

on 12-14 at 10:48 pm someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

daws101 said:


> JFK Files: Who is Jim DiEugenio?



classic dawgshit.I came to this site and didn't log in because I was looking for that post of those two ladies that went down the stairs duing the same timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down them and i see this patehtic post of yours, an INTERNET link.
 that being the case, I had to log in just now to expose you as the troll you are like fellow agent candyass and the evil nazi prick.

 thanks for exposing the truth that your a government agent paid hack just like candyass and soupnazi. your so stupid in your desperate attempts to try and redicule Jim DiEugenio you used ANOTHER government paid agent as your source in Gus Russo.

Gus Russo is just like Gary Mack.a paid government disinformation agent.

no surprise you used HIM as your source to try and get around those facts of those two ladies who got harrassed by the warren commisison members to change their story,two ladies of SEVERAL witnesses that got harrassed to chaneg their stories.

one disinfo agent using another disinfo agent as his source.comedy  gold from you as always Dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

oh and by the way agents candyass,dawgshit and nazi troll.hate to break your heart but I know  DiEugenio very well and have met him many times over the years and know about Russo a lot as well to know your excactly that a paid troll because Knowing Jim as well as i do and talking to him many times over the years,I knw noen of that bs by Russo is true and all bullshit just like all your posts always are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



True


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 22, 2013)

> 26 November 2013, 13:45
> 
> 'Kennedy made a lot of internal enemies when he was in office' - Jessie Ventura
> 
> ...



This reminds me of the demolishing of Sand Hook Elementary School. To eliminate the evidence, thats what the criminals behavior. 



> Sandy Hook Massacre: School Demolition Crew Sworn to Silence
> By James F. Tracy
> Global Research, October 20, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Dec 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and by the way agents candyass,dawgshit and nazi troll.hate to break your heart but I know  DiEugenio very well and have met him many times over the years and know about Russo a lot as well to know your excactly that a paid troll because Knowing Jim as well as i do and talking to him many times over the years,I knw noen of that bs by Russo is true and all bullshit just like all your posts always are.


of course you do dear...the question is, how long did it take the cops to get there after you violated the restraining order?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2013)

back to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are i see agent dawgshit. next time your handlers instracut you to try and ridicle someone,better not listen to them since i have exposed you for the troll you are in the fact I know Jom very well.


----------



## Peterf (Dec 23, 2013)

Well one thing that came out of JFK's assassination was that it gave a home and and an unfailing source of pleasure for every nutty, drooling and shambling Conspiracy Theorist in America, of whom there seems to be millions and millions.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> back to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are i see agent dawgshit. next time your handlers instracut you to try and ridicle someone,better not listen to them since i have exposed you for the troll you are in the fact I know Jom very well.


sure you do! 
the question is, how long did it take the cops to get there after you violated the restraining order?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2013)

back to fart again i see dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Well one thing that came out of JFK's assassination was that it gave a home and and an unfailing source of pleasure for every nutty, drooling and shambling Conspiracy Theorist in America, of whom there seems to be millions and millions.



How much did your handlers pay you to come here and troll this thread with this aisnine posts of yours mr magic bullet theorist?

 your right about one thing though,the majority of americans arent stupid and remember what they were taught in junior high school science classes about the laws of physics where your head goes forward if he from behind. thats WHY 80% of americans dont accept the lies of warren commissions magic bullet theory anymore.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> back to fart again i see dawgshit.


more proof I'm not on your ignore list....douche nozzle


----------



## daws101 (Dec 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Well one thing that came out of JFK's assassination was that it gave a home and and an unfailing source of pleasure for every nutty, drooling and shambling Conspiracy Theorist in America, of whom there seems to be millions and millions.
> ...


the magic bullet was debunked decades ago so why do you still bring it up?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > back to fart again i see dawgshit.
> ...



If idiocy ever goes to $50 a barrel, I want drilling rights on his head.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 you'll have to take a number....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2013)

3 farts in a row from you dawgshit.

and one from fellow agent candyass also.


----------



## pvsi (Dec 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...


*
I stopped reading at the cold war mark: there was no cold war - just like democrat republican circus is rigged, so was the cold war - my proof to this is explained on one of my speeches: 




video  In the winter of 2007/8 I donated $100 to Ron Paul campaign and also $100 to Dennis Kucinich campaign, both anti war candidates. And then, few weeks or few months later, I saw Dennis Kucinich in the crowd among other law makers during George Bush's state of the union address, trying to reach out and shake Bush's hand. This is the guy, who was on stage fiercely criticizing Bush, calling him a war criminal. WHY would he be excited to shake hands with the war criminal?? Dennis Kucinich, I would like to hear an explanation from you. And if Dennis Kucinich is a fraud, we have to ask ourselves, how many more of these people on the establishment media, speaking out against establishment are a fraud as well?
And I want to remind you, that I am not on the establishment media, and I will never participate in any debates or discussions on that political prostitute stage and THAT is the DISTINCTION.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## pvsi (Dec 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 farts in a row from you dawgshit.
> 
> and one from fellow agent candyass also.


If you are referring to the turd I think you are referring, my advice is just leave the turd alone as I do. that turd is attempting to insult me also, and if you touch it, it will only stink more.


----------



## Rockland (Dec 26, 2013)

"Merry Christmas" and a "Hurr! Hurr! Hurr!" to you too, Whackjob and Peeves.  

Which one of you is Cheech, again?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't escape the feeling that, had Kennedy completed his term, he would have made a complete dog's breakfast of it.  History may be treating him better than he would have deserved under different circumstances.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 26, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> I can't escape the feeling that, had Kennedy completed his term, he would have made a complete dog's breakfast of it.  History may be treating him better than he would have deserved under different circumstances.


Why do I get the feeling that your feeling is not based in fact?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that your feeling is not based in fact?



Perhaps attributable to your being 14 years old so not having been around to witness the downhill slide Kennedy's administration was enjoying at the time.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 26, 2013)

pvsi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


*

I stopped readin when you said "Ron Paul Campaign".  There was no such thing.*


----------



## candycorn (Dec 26, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> I can't escape the feeling that, had Kennedy completed his term, he would have made a complete dog's breakfast of it.  History may be treating him better than he would have deserved under different circumstances.



Its sort of like James Dean.  He was a serviceable actor at best but because he died young he is seen as some sort of style counsel.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 26, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get the feeling that your feeling is not based in fact?
> ...


sorry chief but I'm 54..but thanks for playing!
btw unless you're say in your 70's or 80's you and I were far too young to notice any effect bad or good from kfk's foreshortened term in office.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> sorry chief but I'm 54..but thanks for playing!
> btw unless you're say in your 70's or 80's you and I were far too young to notice any effect bad or good from kfk's foreshortened term in office.



If you really were 54 rather than 14 you'd know that Kennedy's first name was John, not "Kevin" or "Kirk" or whatever you've been taught it might have been that begins with that "k".

Myself, I just made the cut in time to have voted for Goldwater.  The whole Vietnam thing, therefore, is my fault.  Because you Democrats told me that if I voted for Barry there'd be a land war in Asia.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 27, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry chief but I'm 54..but thanks for playing!
> ...


oops ! crappy typing strikes again...
there was...no matter who you voted for.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 27, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> I can't escape the feeling that, had Kennedy completed his term, he would have made a complete dog's breakfast of it.  History may be treating him better than he would have deserved under different circumstances.



There is no doubt being assassinated made him into a martyr. even LBJ used this to his advantage. FOr some reason many people I have talked to seem to believe that JFK gave us the civil rights act. It was actually passed under LBJ who invoked the the memory of JFK to convince congress to pass the act. JFK himself did not have much luck passing it.

A close look at history of the early sixties shows that even opinion polls of the time do not show overwhelming support for JFK he was in fact a very controversial president who was not universally liked or loved. That is of course until he was murdered. Like many presidents he had support from his party but not many other Americans. Many Americans felt he stole the election from Nixon and did not forget or forgive this, again until he was murdered.

In fact the purpose for his trip to Texas was to try and heal the breach caused by infighting amongst the leaders of the democrtatic party in the state of Texas. This was crucial because he knew he had to carry Texas if he had any hope of being re-elected and his re-election was very much in doubt. No one really knows how it would have gone had he not been murdered but he was not a shoe in for another term at the time he died.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 27, 2013)

Kennedy's monkeying around in "civil rights" had alienated the vast majority of Democrats whose hearts were still with The Klan despite their outwardly having renounced their ties.  By no means was it sure he could have been re-elected.  Texas was only the tip of that iceberg.


----------



## Raincat (Dec 28, 2013)

Maybe a bit off topic,but I was wondering...Some sources say that Oswald qualified as a "marksman",and others say he qualified as a "sharpshooter" while in the marines.Which is it?
Either way,he was enough of a shot to shoot JFK.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 28, 2013)

Raincat said:


> Maybe a bit off topic,but I was wondering...Some sources say that Oswald qualified as a "marksman",and others say he qualified as a "sharpshooter" while in the marines.Which is it?
> Either way,he was enough of a shot to shoot JFK.


my dad was a DI in the marines 
most boot's earn a marksman ranking
 Fundamental Rifle Marksmanship
Fundamental Rifle Marksmanship training introduces recruits to basic weapon operation.
Marine recruits undergo four progressive levels of marksmanship training during basic training. The first level is Fundamental Rifle Marksmanship (FRM). Through FRM training, Marines are taught the skills and attitude for safe and accurate rifle fire. They are taught breath control, weapon dynamics and how to use a service rifle from prone, sitting, kneeling and standing positions.

Basic Combat Marksmanship
To transition from marksmanship basics to greater proficiency as a combat marksman, Marines must next undergo Basic Combat Rife Marksmanship (BCRM) training. At the completion of BCRM, Marines are expected to be able to reload, speed reload, engage multiple targets and engage a moving target. At the end of BCRM training, Marines are tested on their weapons proficiency.


Intermediate Combat Marksmanship
During ICRM training, Marines improve basic combat shooting skills while learning how to fire accurately at night, fire at targets from an unknown distance and fire while moving forward.

Advanced Combat Marksmanship
As the title infers, ACRM training introduces advanced techniques that are especially relevant to the infantry Marine. ACRM fine tunes skills the recruit has mastered in previous weeks and incorporates any additional infantry-specific rifle training determined by the commander.

Marksmanship Qualification
At the end of BCRM training, recruits must qualify by shooting from prone, sitting, kneeling and standing positions at distances of 200, 300 and 500 yards. Recruits can earn up to 250 points during qualification, and must score at least 190 points to qualify as a marksman. Sharpshooter designation requires 210 points, and 220 points are necessary for expert designation. Additional qualifications outside basic training include marksman for 250 points, sharpshooter for 280 points and expert for 305 points. These qualification designations require shooting at 200, 300 and 500 yard distances as well as an additional tactical combat shoot. Recruits are given badges for each level of marksmanship accomplished.



Read more: Marine Corps Shooting Qualifications | eHow

Read more: Marine Corps Shooting Qualifications | eHow


----------



## Libertarianman (Dec 30, 2013)

Oswald could not have shot JFK. Period. End of story. Whole Warren commission report theory collapses.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald could not have shot JFK. Period. End of story. Whole Warren commission report theory collapses.



Well, with proof like that...


----------



## Libertarianman (Dec 30, 2013)

Oswald was in the lunchroom at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot. Kennedy was shot from the front. Etc
Must I go on


----------



## daws101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald was in the lunchroom at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot. Kennedy was shot from the front. Etc
> Must I go on


yes please do! farce is always entertaining


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald was in the lunchroom at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot. Kennedy was shot from the front. Etc
> Must I go on



Except Oswalds rifle (the one he bought) was found on the 6th floor with his prints on it and the bullets were tied to the gun.  The curtain rods he brought into the building were never found but his rifle was.  

Kennedy was shot from the rear otherwise you have to prove the wounds to Gov Conally were inflicted from the front as well.

We had this shit-brained moron here for a while that insisted on multiple message boards for upwards of 2 years that the driver shot Kennedy.  So far, he's making more of a case that you are.  

Do continue; I'm off for a while from work and the TV is showing re-runs of BB and the WD right now.  I could use some entertainment and you're doing a great job.


----------



## Libertarianman (Dec 31, 2013)

The doctor who worked on Kennet said it came from the front. His head went back and to the left like it came from the grassy knoll. 

That rifle could have been planted. Oswald wa sseen in the lunch room at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot

Have u ver shot a gun? I have. I know that te shot couldn't have come from the back. Maybe tere were two shooters but I form know


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald could not have shot JFK. Period. End of story. Whole Warren commission report theory collapses.



thats the understatement of the century.there has never been a shread of evidence that he had anything to do with it. parafin tests taken on his cheek came out negative.they dallas police could not find any palm print on the rifle until 2 days later after the assassination when the FBI had it in custody.the evidence proves they lifted it off his palm as well because the mortician complained after letting FBI agents in there to see him,when they came out,he had ink all over his hands and was mad cause he would have to redo and clean up the body all over again.proof that the FBI lifted it right there to put on the rifle obviously.

However there is overwhelming facts that prove there were multiple shooters there that day.not only did all the dallas doctors conclude both the throut and head shot wounds came from the front witnesses saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle as well. 

you have a bullet hole in the chrome of the limo door,one that hit the windshield police officers said was an entrance shot,one that hit the manhole cover,one that hit a curb that was removed two days later and plastered over,one an FBI agent is picking up off the grass putting in his pocket walking away with.police officers Identified ALL of this,you can see it all in this short 40 minute video as well. which the disinfo agent thread starter of this thread and other agents on this thread never have any answers for. heck half the warren commission members did not believe oswald was the lone assassin.

here is the video that proves multiple shooters there that day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald was in the lunchroom at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot. Kennedy was shot from the front. Etc
> Must I go on



He was spotted there 90 seconds after the shooting anyways not out of breath or anything.The thing that proves him innocent is the weapon they found was a piece of crap,the scope was bady misalinged,the shims way out of place,plue two witnesses were going down the stairs the exact same time he was going down according to their statements the warren commission altered their timef frame they went down the stairs which itself is crime they should have gone to jail for.they altered many witness testimonys,a crime.investigaters tried to dupicate oswalds feat of getting off 3 shots and getting down there in the same time frame oswald allegedly did.NONE of them could do it.

also the parade was running ten minutes behind suppose to be there at 12:20 and oswald was spotted on the 2nd floor by one of his co workers at 12:15 so he would have been VERY non chalant about getting into place to do the shooting. having no way of knowing the parade route was running late,i would say he VERY non chalent about getting into place. oh and that doesnt evn cover the fatc one of his co workers was on the 6th floor as well having eating his lunch and was there till 12:20 yet he never saw oswald who gain,ahd no way of knowing the parade route was late and wouldnt be there at 12cuckoo: having no way of knowing if that coworker was goint to leave either,he sure as hell would have chosen the 7th floor window where it was vacant instead of the 6th floor.

this thread starter troll always ignores  all those facts.


----------



## Libertarianman (Dec 31, 2013)

He was spotted right before the shooting and right after...


I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2013)

If it was Oswald it doesn't matter 'cause he's dead.

If it was Johnson (contractor) it doesn't matter 'cause he's dead.

If it was Obama then had a gun where?  In his diaper?  That, of course DOES leave him open to suspicion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald was in the lunchroom at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot. Kennedy was shot from the front. Etc
> Must I go on



He was spotted on the second floor lunch room at 12:15 by a coworker drinking a coke and was seen there as well 90 seconds later drinking that same coke,plus one of the coworkers was on the 6th floor till 12:20 eating his sandwhich and he saw NOBODY that whole time.considering the motorcade was running 10 minutes late and wasnt there at 12:20 like it was suppose to be,the evidence proves oswald innocent.that he was there the whole time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> The doctor who worked on Kennet said it came from the front. His head went back and to the left like it came from the grassy knoll.
> 
> That rifle could have been planted. Oswald wa sseen in the lunch room at the time of the shooting. He also was a bad shot
> 
> Have u ver shot a gun? I have. I know that te shot couldn't have come from the back. Maybe tere were two shooters but I form know



this thread starter troll has is just that.there was a vietnam expertmarkemsn who wrotea book about it who served in vietnam and was the top notch marksmen in the whole entire army with 93 confiremd sniper kills.he knew when the warren commission came out it was fiction knowing he had NEVER seen a victem of his that he killed shot from behind,that there head ever went backwards when shot from the back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertarianman said:


> He was spotted right before the shooting and right after...
> 
> 
> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



yeah many people here have been brainwashed into believing Obama is any different than Bush or romney any different than Obama. I tip my cap off to you for voting for ron paul but I trust his son Rand about as far as i can spit. Rand unlike Ron,endorced Romney for the nomination and recently he met up wih Karl Rove to recieve canpan contributions.I am afraid he has sold out his father and the american people. thats why I am sticking with gary johnson who has similair views that Ron Had.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2013)

But Obama IS different from Bush and Romney.

He's _almost_ black!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Raincat said:


> Maybe a bit off topic,but I was wondering...Some sources say that Oswald qualified as a "marksman",and others say he qualified as a "sharpshooter" while in the marines.Which is it?
> Either way,he was enough of a shot to shoot JFK.



the facts prove he could not have done it with the weapon he had that day in the fact it was a piece of crap.this also proves he was pretty much a lousy shot.


Lee Harvey Oswalds Marksmanship


 Posted in Blog, Lee Harvey Oswald | 0 comments



Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFKor did he? Was his marksmanship good enough to pull this off?

Facts  You Decide

No one has ever duplicated the marksmanship attributed to Oswald.

The CBS Reenactment Test

CBS news did a reenactment in 1967 involving several expert riflemen firing from a 60 foot tower at a moving sled using a similar Mannlicher-Carcano rifle.

None of these expert riflemen hit the target twice on their first try and 7 of them failed to do so on any try.

They also were able to fire several practice rounds before the test.

Warren Commission Tests

The Warren Commissions tests were equally bad. The WC paid 3 expert riflemen to duplicate Oswalds alleged feat. These shooters fired 18 rounds using Oswalds gun and scope.

They fired 3 rounds with just the iron sites. These shooters missed the head and neck area of the target 18 out of 18 times using the telescopic sight and 2 out of 3 times when they used the iron sites.

Some of the shots missed the target completely. They were able to take as long as they wanted for the first shot. They were firing from a height of only 30 feet. Oswald fired from a height of 60 feet. They were also shooting at stationary targets instead of a moving limousine.

Oswalds Marine Background

Former Marines recall that Oswald was a poor shot.


Nelson Delgado said Oswald on the firing line was a pretty big joke because he got a lot of complete misses.

Delgado told researcher Mark Lane that Oswald just was not that interested in guns. He was always being penalized for not taking proper care of his rifle or cleaning it regularly.


Sherman Cooley, another Marine, said If I had to pick one man in the entire United States to shoot me, Id pick Oswald. I saw the man shoot. Theres no way he could have ever learned to shoot well enough to do what they accused him of doing in Dallas.



Henry Hurt, author of Reasonable Doubt interviewed many of Oswalds fellow Marines. Hurt said On the subject of Oswalds shooting ability, there was virtually no exception to Delgados opinion that it was laughable.

Many of the Marines said that Oswald had a certain lack of coordination that they felt was responsible for the fact that he had difficulty learning to shoot.

More Facts

When he was a member of a hunting club in Minsk, Russia Oswalds fellow members considered him a bad marksman.


Craig Roberts was a former Marine sniper who later wrote a book on the JFK assassination called Kill Zone. Roberts visited the 6th floor window of the Texas School Book Depository and instantly realized that Oswald could not have performed the shooting feat because he knew that he himself could not. And he was a professional.

Roberts interviewed Sergeant Carlos Hathcock, the former senior instructor at the Marines Corps Sniper Instruction School at Quantico, Virginia. Roberts asked Hathcock if he thought Oswald could have done what the Warren Commission said he did. Hathcock said no.


Hathcock reconstructed the assassination at Quantico: the angle, moving target, time limit etc. he told Roberts, I dont know how many times we tried it, but we couldnt duplicate what the Warren Commission said Oswald did.

Again, we are talking about professionals. Men who completely outclass Oswald in raw shooting ability. But further, these are professional assassins who practice their skills almost daily.

Dean Andrews, an attorney in New Orleans who met Oswald testified before the Warren Commission.


Andrews said I know good and well Oswald did not kill the President. With that weapon, he couldnt have been capable of making 3 controlled shots in that short time. I am basing my opinion on 5 years as an ordnance man in the Navy.



You just dont pick up a rifle or a pistol or whatever weapon you are using and stay proficient with it. You have to know what you are doing. This boy could have connived the deal, but I think he is a patsy.

I can understand your confusion though because early on with some very extensive training,he barely qualified as a sharpshooter with some very extensive traning which was not hard for a marine to with that kind of extensive training.However when he got out of training,his last testing in 1959,he barley qualified as a marksmen which is bad shot.

as you just saw above,all his marine buddies said he had maggie drawers, meaning he was normally known as being a bad shot.

Oswalds Marine Rifle Marksmanship Scores

In the late 1950s, US Marines were categorised at three levels of shooting ability, according to the scores they achieved at a standardised test of their accuracy:
1.Expert: a score of 220 to 250.
2.Sharpshooter: 210 to 219.
3.Marksman: 190 to 209.

According to his Marine score card (Commission Exhibit 239), Oswald was tested twice:
1.In December 1956, after a very intensive 3 weeks training period (Warren Commission Hearings, vol.11, p.302), Oswald scored 212: two marks above the minimum for a sharpshooter.
2.In May 1959, he scored 191: one mark above the minimum for a marksman.

Colonel Allison Folsom interpreted the results for the Warren Commission:


The Marine Corps consider that any reasonable application of the instructions given to Marines should permit them to become qualified at least as a marksman. To become qualified as a sharpshooter, the Marine Corps is of the opinion that most Marines with a reasonable amount of adaptability to weapons firing can become so qualified. Consequently, a low marksman qualification indicates a rather poor shot and a sharpshooter qualification indicates a fairly good shot.

(Warren Commission Hearings, vol.19, pp.17f)

Folsom agreed with his (not her) questioner that Oswald was not a particularly outstanding shot (Warren Commission Hearings, vol.8, p.311).

Lee Harvey Oswalds Rifle Practice

The Quality of Oswalds Rifles


----------



## Rockland (Dec 31, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald could not have shot JFK. Period. End of story. Whole Warren commission report theory collapses.



Q:  How do you know when your post is completely worthless?
A:  When it receives 9/11 Whackjob's  of approval.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

bact fart again i see rat in the ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 31, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> But Obama IS different from Bush and Romney.
> 
> He's _almost_ black!


----------



## daws101 (Dec 31, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a bit off topic,but I was wondering...Some sources say that Oswald qualified as a "marksman",and others say he qualified as a "sharpshooter" while in the marines.Which is it?
> ...


edited for wall of text and no link......


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 1, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > He was spotted right before the shooting and right after...
> ...



Well, I did not vote for Ron Paul or Gary Johnson. I am 17. At the time, I would have been Romney all the way. I did not covert until after the election.

I have faith in Rand. He is going to keep his fathers revolution going. He has to receive campaign funds. He endorsed Romney because Johnson could not win. I respect that. Remember, the rEVOLution is only postponed!


I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 1, 2014)

Claps to the nutjob 9/11. Gotta throw a bone sometimes


I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 1, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Raincat said:
> ...



The facts prove no such thing.

The on ly source which matters is the Marine corps. The Marine Corps conducts the best basic rifle marksmanship training in the US military. In addition their records clearly show Oswald qualified as a Sharpshooter which makes him average within the USMC. This means he was not a lousy shot but a good one.

His rifle was a cheap one and not very good but still a deadly weapon. It was proven that this rifle was as accurate as an M14 when fired at targets at less than 200 yards.

All three shots OSwald fired were at less than 100 yards and under very easy and favorable conditions.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 2, 2014)

Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots


I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.


----------



## Rockland (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



Uh-huh.  Sure you do.

You also repeat yourself a lot.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 2, 2014)

It is my signature...




I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.


----------



## Rockland (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots




Well, I guess that's it.  We can close the thread now.  The expert has spoken.


----------



## Rockland (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> It is my signature...



I have signatures turned off.  You're adding it manually to each post.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 2, 2014)

I swear I am not. It keeps doing it. I tried turning it off. Now I think it is gone


----------



## daws101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


sorry but at 17 you're not yet a man...it does explain your crush on rand paul...


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not gay...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I am not gay...


and ....being gay has nothing to do with having a crush.... if you were a man you'd know that.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2014)

So let me get this straight...

There are 15-20 workers in the TSBD.  Only Oswald leaves, catches a bus, then a cab, then walks home, gets a gun, pops a cop, sheds his jacket in the process, ducks into a movie theater without paying and is arrested.

No other employees did anything remotely as suspicious; only LHO.

Can any of you explain why he would have done such a thing if he didn't fire the shots?


----------



## Rockland (Jan 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> There are 15-20 workers in the TSBD.  Only Oswald leaves, catches a bus, then a cab, then walks home, gets a gun, pops a cop, sheds his jacket in the process, ducks into a movie theater without paying and is arrested.



Nope, not suspicious at all. 

Now, they'll counter with the old "Oswald knew he'd been set up to take the fall" story.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Rockland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight...
> ...



They might.  But I think you give them far too much credit.  I think you'll see the _"How do you know he did all of that...the Warren Commission...hmmm... Obviously they lied about all of that."_


----------



## daws101 (Jan 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/a5IWK9sRYTs]Full Metal Jacket - Charles Whitman - Lee Harvey Oswald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> He was spotted right before the shooting and right after...
> 
> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



So if you use common sense how did you end up in the same basket with the Queen of Quack, 9/11 HandJob?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 2, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots
> 
> 
> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



Yes he easily could have fired off those three shots as many people have proven.

The Warren Commission used both expert Marksmen and common infantry men from the US army and they all were easily able to load and fire three shots in the same time OSwald did or less.

In addition many people have used the exact same make and model of rifle and proven the time established by the film was adequate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Claps to the nutjob 9/11. Gotta throw a bone sometimes
> 
> 
> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



notice that all the government agents when they were presented with facts i posted they could not counter,they ran off and changed the subject? thats how they operate and thats how their handlers instruct them to troll.dont try and adress the facts when they know they are cornered and change the subject.never fails.they do that everytime.

btw,it doesnt matter who you vote for,we dont elect these people,the establishment does.whoever they want in office is the one that serves in office so voting is a waste of time.doesnt matter if everybody in the world had voted ron paul,the establishment always rigs the elections.

just wondering,the agent trolls on here never watch vidoes,did you watch that short 40 minute vidoe i posted that proves there were multiple shooters there in dallas with photos of multiple bullets photographed that prove there were multile bullets shot that day that could not be traced back to oswalds rifle?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots
> 
> 
> I am a Proud Libertarian and supporter of Rand Paul 2016. My political idol is Ron Paul. I use common sense.



you're trying to humor the troll right? cause like i said,oswald rifle was a piece of crap.matter of fact it was called the humanitarian rifle by us soldiers  because those kind of rifles from world war two had a history of jamming when fired.he not only could not have fired it accuratley,but the tree was obstructing his view.matter of fact as i just got done proving,when they TRIED to reenact it in 67,they chopped down the tree because the view was blocking the shot and they practiced with a non moving target.hardly the same conditions oswald faced.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 3, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots
> ...



The US did not use this rifle and no one called it the humanitarian rifle.

Even a cheap rifle is a deadly weapon.

The tree was not obstructing his view and was never cut DOWN it has been trimmed over the years because like all trees it grows.

MAny people have re-enacted the shooting and proved that it could in fact easily be done with his weapon and skill on a moving target.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 3, 2014)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



Soooo, you're saying that 9/11 HandJob must lie in order to make his CT work. No surprise there. He has done so for years on every 9/11 thread posted.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 3, 2014)

Kennedy is dead.

Whoever made him that was is likely dead as well.  Even if just aged out.

So flogging this (also) dead hobby-horse accomplishes what?

Perhaps proving that liberals lied even then?  Would THAT come as a shock?

No, really????


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 4, 2014)

I cannot argue with fools


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I cannot argue with fools



wish that were the case.these arent just fools in denial.they are government paid agents you have been arguing with,dont waste your time with them,thats what  they want.they are just here to troll the boards and waste your time,sadly many people around here take their bait and argue with them. they know perfectly as well as we do that the CIA killed jfk and that 9/11 was an inside job.so do the wise thing,
 thats why there is an ignore feature.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Kennedy is dead.
> 
> Whoever made him that was is likely dead as well.  Even if just aged out.
> 
> ...



Its still worth talking about though,just not with these government agent trolls that have penetrated this site.Notihing will ever be done about it im sure but you got to keep fighting for the truth on it though and cling on to hope that your wrong,that something someday will be done about it,otherwise you might as well be dead.

He was our last REAL president,not a puppet for the establishment.and he paid the price for it.it affects us today because our right to freely elect our own leaders was taken away from us that day.

and all these government agents that have come on here and participated in this coverup thinking money will buy them happiness,they are in for a very rude awakening with the karma they are bringing on themsleves and they will suffer in the future for doing so wishing they had never taken the money their hanlders pay them to troll these boards like they do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



speaking of elections in this ONE PARTY SYSTEM of demopublicans and reprocrats,you probably dont know this Lib but as i said before,someone like ron paul or gary johnson for instance,they dont have a prayer of ever getting elected because to do so,ou got to be a member of that evil CFR organization.an organizationthat in short,considers people like you and me they're enemy since we are not rich and powerful like them.

If you are not a member,you cant become president.even Kennedy was a member.Only difference between him and every president since then is he only attended a couple of their meetings.

He saw what was going on and wanted no part of it. you've heard of bohemian grove right? well he went there once and he saw all the mock human sacrifices they do and everything and he wanted no part of their organization.

The ONLY reason kennedy got into office was because they trusted him.They thought he would be like his father who WAS evil.Just like Bush sr's father,joe kennedy, had ties to the nazis as well.They thought JFK would be a chip off the old block like Bush sr was with his father who helped put Hitler into power.

at first Kennedy went along with their plan approving the CIA'S plans initially to assassinatefidel castro.But he later developed a conscience and  no longr could go along with their agenda anymore and was making plans to get rid of them after his reelection.major mistake,he never should have waited.

The establishment made a mistake thinking that he would be just like his father,evil and corrupt,but he was an apple that fell very very far away from the tree and was nothing whatsoever like his father. they thought he would be a chip off the old block like Bush sr was with his father but they underestimated him.They never dreamed that after the mob got him elected,he would go after them tooth and nail and prosecute them like he did after they did the favor of putting him in office in the first place using Joe kennedys mob connections.Buts that just what he did though.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot argue with fools
> ...



You have never presented a single fact or piece of evidence to support either of your claims, so why would anyone believe you?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I cannot argue with fools


you agree with them easily enough...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 7, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 7, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I have heard of BG from my CT circles, but I would not go that far


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot argue with fools
> ...



U haven't uttered a single fact


----------



## Rockland (Jan 7, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



Sorry, Libby, you lost me when you posted this:



Libertarianman said:


> Oswald's gun is accurate, but hard to re aim and hard to reload. He could not have fired off those shots


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 7, 2014)

It is accurate to a point, but mostly comparable to horse crap


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 7, 2014)

And don't call me Libby


----------



## Rockland (Jan 7, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> And don't call me Libby



What should I call you, then?  Elizabeth?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


 ok you just keep thinking that..


----------



## daws101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> And don't call me Libby


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 7, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I have heard of BG from my CT circles, but I would not go that far




*Big Banks Funded the Nazis and Launched a Coup Against the President of the United States*

                                               Posted on July 19, 2012 by WashingtonsBlog 

_Preface: Not all bankers are bad people. For example, many bankers at smaller banks and credit unions are good people who are trying to help their communities._
*Banks Fund Terrorists*

 It is newsworthy that HSBC has been accused by the Senate of laundering money for terrorists. And see this.
 Big banks have been caught in a wide variety of criminal activities recently.
 But this is nothing new.
*American Banks Funded the Nazis*

 Many big American banks funded the Nazis.
 The BBC reported in 1998:Barclays Bank has agreed to pay $3.6m to Jews whose  assets were seized from French branches of the British-based bank during  World War II.
 ***
 Chase Manhattan Bank, which has acknowledged seizing about 100  accounts held by Jews in its Paris branch during World War II  &#8230;.&#8221;Recently unclassified reports from the US Treasury about the  activities of Chase in Paris in the 1940s indicate that the local branch  worked &#8220;in close collaboration with the German authorities&#8221; in freezing  Jewish assets.​The New York Daily News noted the same year:The relationship between Chase and the Nazis apparently  was so cozy that Carlos Niedermann, the Chase branch chief in Paris,  wrote his supervisor in Manhattan that the bank enjoyed &#8220;very special  esteem&#8221; with top German officials and &#8220;a rapid expansion of deposits,&#8221;  according to Newsweek.
 Niedermann&#8217;s letter was written in May 1942 five months after the  Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor and the U.S. also went to war with Germany.​The BBC reported in 1999:A French government commission, investigating the seizure  of Jewish bank accounts during the Second World War, says five American  banks *Chase Manhattan, J.P Morgan, Guaranty Trust Co. of New York, Bank of the City of New York* and American Express had taken part.
 It says their Paris branches handed over to the Nazi occupiers about one-hundred such accounts.​One of Britain&#8217;s main newspapers &#8211; the Guardian &#8211; reported in 2004:George Bush&#8217;s grandfather [and George H.W. Bush's  father], the late US senator Prescott Bush, was a director and  shareholder of companies that profited from their involvement with the  financial backers of Nazi Germany.
 The Guardian has obtained confirmation from newly discovered files in  the US National Archives that a firm of which Prescott Bush was a  director was involved with the financial architects of Nazism.
 His business dealings &#8230; continued until his company&#8217;s assets were seized in 1942 under the Trading with the Enemy Act
 ***
 The documents reveal that the firm he worked for, Brown Brothers  Harriman (BBH), acted as a US base for the German industrialist, Fritz  Thyssen, who helped finance Hitler in the 1930s before falling out with  him at the end of the decade. The Guardian has seen evidence that shows  Bush was the director of the New York-based Union Banking Corporation  (UBC) that represented Thyssen&#8217;s US interests and he continued to work  for the bank after America entered the war.
 ***
 Bush was a founding member of the bank [UBC] &#8230; The bank was set up by  Harriman and Bush&#8217;s father-in-law to provide a US bank for the  Thyssens, Germany&#8217;s most powerful industrial family.
 ***
 By the late 1930s, Brown Brothers Harriman, which claimed to be the  world&#8217;s largest private investment bank, and UBC had bought and shipped  millions of dollars of gold, fuel, steel, coal and US treasury bonds to  Germany, both feeding and financing Hitler&#8217;s build-up to war.
 Between 1931 and 1933 UBC bought more than $8m worth of gold, of  which $3m was shipped abroad. According to documents seen by the  Guardian, after UBC was set up it transferred $2m to BBH accounts and  between 1924 and 1940 the assets of UBC hovered around $3m, dropping to  $1m only on a few occasions.
 ***
 UBC was caught red-handed operating a American shell company for the  Thyssen family eight months after America had entered the war and that  this was the bank that had partly financed Hitler&#8217;s rise to power.​Indeed, banks often finance both sides of wars:

The San Francisco Chronicle also documents that leading financiers Rockefeller, Carnegie and Harriman funded Nazi eugenics programs. *American Bankers Funded Coup Against FDR*

 According to the BBC and other sources, Prescott Bush, JP Morgan and  other leading financiers also funded a coup against President Franklin  Roosevelt in an attempt &#8211; basically &#8211; to implement fascism in the U.S..   


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOP6I9ePdqs"]Max Keiser - Bankers Play Both Sides of Wars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 8, 2014)

Johnny or Jack is fine...
Wow, long post...
You haven't uttered any facts. All you need is one to convict!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard of BG from my CT circles, but I would not go that far
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 8, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Johnny or Jack is fine...
> Wow, long post...
> You haven't uttered any facts. All you need is one to convict!



pesky facts are something dawgshit and these agent trolls have no interest in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 8, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



yeah like i said,the establishment trusted him and made the mistake of thinking he would be like Bush sr,a chip off the old block, evil and corrupt like his father but he wasnt.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny or Jack is fine...
> ...


ah hand job he was talking to you....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 8, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Johnny or Jack is fine...
> Wow, long post...
> You haven't uttered any facts. All you need is one to convict!



just wondering,i cant get the agent trolls on here to comment on this video that proves there were multiple shooters with all the unnaccounted bullets photographed that day like one on the manhole cover ect,so could you watch this short 40 minute video and comment on it?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/325618-did-a-right-winger-kill-kennedy-14.html


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 8, 2014)

Nope, sadly, I wasn't..
Do you think I want to be one of them (points to 9/11 inside job guy)? No! I just am because of the facts


----------



## Rockland (Jan 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> just wondering,i cant get the agent trolls on here to comment on this video



Thought you had anyone who isn't batshit crazy like you on ignore.  Liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Nope, sadly, I wasn't..
> Do you think I want to be one of them (points to 9/11 inside job guy)? No! I just am because of the facts



uh what are you talking about,that makes no sense?


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, sadly, I wasn't..
> ...



I don't WANT to be a conspiracy theorist, but I HAVE to because the facts point to nothing else


----------



## daws101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


false ...... the facts do no such thing...
you are a conspiracy theorist because you can't tell fact from fiction..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



your actually a conspiracy REALIST.see thats a term the government hatched decades ago and started labeling people who did not fall for their lies about events like the jfk assassination and 9/11 labeling them as conspiracy theorists pretending all we have is wacky theories to go by.

whats really cracks me up is the ignorance of the bush dupes who believe in the 9/11 fairy tale.they always say 9/11 wasnt a conspiracy.proving what idiots they are not even knowing what a conspiracy is. because even if you accept the official version of the governments,it WAS a conspiracy because you only need 2 or more people involved for a conspiracy. they dont even know what that word means half of them.

that works for the jfk assassination,but not for 9/11.

the official verion of 9/11 is a conspiracy THEORY of the governments,peiople that believe in that theory are the ones that are conspiracy theorists.again another lie by the government where the facts dont fit the explanation.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer theorist... I like theory. All I am is theorizing from fact anyway...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I prefer theorist... I like theory. All I am is theorizing from fact anyway...


false! you're  manufacturing bullshit


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer theorist... I like theory. All I am is theorizing from fact anyway...
> ...



FALSE! YOUR manufacturing bullshit.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


that's you're and you're wrong.
your theorizing is based on a false and unprovable premise...


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Unprovable?
The gun was crap and Oswald was a bad shot...that's the premise! Do you deny that fact?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


yes there is no quantifiable  evidence to back that up just specious speculation.
Oswald was an ex marine all marines must be marksman or they wash out of boot camp.
it's a basic requirement.
how do I know ?.....my dad was a DI AND a top marksman.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



Yes...

No evidence suggest he was a "bad" shot.
As for the gun being "crap", the notion that you needed a perfect weapon to make that shot is, in fact, crap also.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My grandfather was a Marine in the Korean War in that era... He sucked at shooting. Oswald earned the rank of marksman...that's the lowest acceptable. Also, the gun could have NEVER fired all those shots and the ballistics evidence proves that


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


false! several tests have been done and debunked that claim, whether or not you believe it.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



After trying many many times with expert snipers...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


and? Oswald or whoever missed too.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Even you have doubts! 
Many many times to get ONE set that fits the time frame...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


false...


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



We can sit hear yelling false at each other with our thumps up are ass waiting for judgment day without accomplishing anything more than evading boredom temporarily, but we could provide links to facts and accomplish something. That is why, before talking a man so uneducated in the JFK Assassination I will recommend reading "Who Really Killed JFK" by Dr. Jerome Corsi, "They Killed our President" by Jesse Ventura or "Rush to Judgement" by Mark Lane...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



I've read the books except for Ventura's.  


They raise questions but give few answers.  Basically what you've done here.

Question; where are these curtain rods that he supposedly brought to work with him that morning?  Nobody ever found them?

Question; why did he take such strange actions after the assassination when nobody else that worked there did?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


*
*

Here is a video of about 8 guys doing it..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WovyEqfR8Hg]JFK Assassination Oswald CBS Mannlicher Carcano Rifle Test 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Oh, is think he was involved, but did not fire the fatal shot


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 13, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



"All of these men are experienced with bolt action rifles"
"The results varied" 
Etc


----------



## Rockland (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> That is why, before talking a man so uneducated in the JFK Assassination I will recommend reading "Who Really Killed JFK" by Dr. Jerome Corsi



Jerome Corsi of Whirled Nuts Daily and the "Where's the Birth Certificate" book that was released about a week after the long-form birth certificate was released fame?  Yeah, he's a reliable source... for a good laugh.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



That sentence doesn't make any sense.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



You just said the gun (rifle) could have NEVER fired all of the shots.  I just showed you 8 guys pulling off what you said could NEVER happen.  

If you were someone in the audience looking at what you just said could NEVER happen vs the proof that 8 guys just did it...would you look upon the rest of your "facts" as somewhat suspect?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 13, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



Jesse Ventura? Educated? Like most CTs you take liberties with the truth to serve your pre-conceived conclusion.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 14, 2014)

Jesse Ventura makes good points...

I said that OSWALD could not have made those shots IN THE TIME FRAME WITH THAT RIFLE...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Jesse Ventura makes good points...
> 
> I said that OSWALD could not have made those shots IN THE TIME FRAME WITH THAT RIFLE...



8 guys just got off the shots...you saw the video, right?  

Are you going to state that a man you never met so you have no first hand knowledge of, who was at least familiar with the weapon--he owned the bloody thing, could not have hit a target 2 out of 3 times on a clear day when the target was moving in what almost amounts to a straight line at 10-15 mph?  

If so, you should read more books; start with Dr. Seuss because you have very little real world knowledge about the subject matter.


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse Ventura makes good points...
> ...



8 Snipers...
Also, the doctor who worked on Kennedy said that the shot came from the front and ballistics evidence says it all...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


the book you just listed are why you are ignorant of the facts...sorry but that's not an educated pov...
besides....you might want want to read any of the hundreds books about the jfk assassination  written before the 21 century...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

8 guys have done what you allege is impossible....anything else?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


can you say dodge? i knew you could..


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> 8 guys have done what you allege is impossible....anything else?


 kinda puts a kink  in the guy in the sewer sniper position..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

They were not familiar with the weapon in the video...homeslice just keeps digging his hole.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> They were not familiar with the weapon in the video...homeslice just keeps digging his hole.


well he is 17 !


----------



## Libertarianman (Jan 14, 2014)

I am bringing the facts...
I am sorry, but you cannot dismiss the books I listed. I have read many...including the terrible killing Kennedy...
I am not dodging


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I am bringing the facts...
> I am sorry, but you cannot dismiss the books I listed. I have read many...including the terrible killing Kennedy...
> I am not dodging


I already have dismissed to "books" you listed be cause they are nonsense.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> I am bringing the facts...
> I am sorry, but you cannot dismiss the books I listed. I have read many...including the terrible killing Kennedy...
> I am not dodging



Okay, 

Detail for us what you think happened in Dallas on that day.  I'm not asking for names but feel free to provide them if you want.  

Just tell us what you think happened and, in reasonable detail, support it with evidence.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

daws101 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > They were not familiar with the weapon in the video...homeslice just keeps digging his hole.
> ...



Seventeen? Now it makes some sense.  

I remember doing  report on the exact same subject on my IBM PC jr. way back in the day.  Outside of my bedroom window was a small tree--very tall but the trunk was never more than 6 inches round at the time.  When the wind blew it would hit my window.  After finishing my stunning expose that was sure to overturn long-held beliefs about the entire cover-up (giggle), I heard a noise.  I was just sure "they" were coming to get me to silence my work.  I made 3 copies on a 5.25" floppy disk and hid two of them where I knew they would never look; under my mattress and inside an album cover (Queen News of the World) if I recall.  I didn't sleep a wink that night and turned in my masterpiece the next day.  

My 3:45 cancelled on me...

I remember seeing a movie called "Executive Action".  If you never saw the movie what happens at the end is that they show in what I could only term "Yearbook style" small photographs (like these)







At the beginning only one photo in the middle is shown but the camera pans back to reveal 24 photographs or however many it was. A very somber voice comes on and says in the 3 years after JFK was killed, all of these folks died.  An actuary showed that the odds were something like a jillion to one or something of them all being dead.  Anyway, when you put that in my head with the sound of a tree limb hitting my window...I figured I was a goner.

Later on, I realized that taking any group of random middle aged people and forecasting that they would all be dead within 3 years would be a jillion to one or something like that so big whoop.

The movie itself billed itself as being one that would "clear the air" about the JFK assassination.  Leonard Maltin opined that it was better at "clearing theaters" and it was a terrible flop.

The only bit of truth in the entire movie was when an Oswald double (yup--the movie actually had a fake Oswald) told someone that if he was going to give the world an enema, he'd stick the nozzle in Dallas.


----------



## namvet (Jan 14, 2014)

9-11 shit for brains says the limo driver did it. like its something new duh...........

go see Dealey Plaza. I did. answers a lotta Q's


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


wow an ibm pc!
when I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL pocket calculators were the high tech device and some people still had 8 trac players and hadn't made the switch to the much cooler cassette players.
A friend of mine did a 12 page report on the jfk assassination in pen and a three ring binder.
he was absolutely sure the masons did it.
he got an f..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2014)

namvet said:


> 9-11 shit for brains says the limo driver did it. like its something new duh...........
> 
> go see Dealey Plaza. I did. answers a lotta Q's



We have a conference there in early Feb...gonna go there and to the OKC Memorial on my own time.  Does anyone know if Memphis has any thing for the MLK assassination?  I was thinking about driving over to Memphis and down to Selma


----------



## daws101 (Jan 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 shit for brains says the limo driver did it. like its something new duh...........
> ...


the hotel he was killed at is now a museum...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## SAYIT (Jan 15, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-0ura05IU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocZAiIgQ9jI



*JFK Assassination: Doesn't it seem strange???* 

Is there anthing that you _don't_ find strange, KooKoo?  

I think I'll settle in and watch that 2hr 29min YOUTUBE video you suggested, or maybe the 1hr 31min one ... or perhaps not. 
4 hours of fun videos. 
Surely your life is a virtual wasteland. You should consider getting a real one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



those are facts the paid  trolls cant get around is the gun was a piece of crap and oswlad was a bad shot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



dawgshit lies as always.No sniper has ever been able to duplicate oswalds feat under the same circumstances.snipers tried it back in 67 and only one did it after the THIRD try and they were doing it AFTER the tree that obstructed oswalds view was cut down and did it against a moving target and like you said,after trying many times.thats not the same circumstances.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...



agents liek dawgshit and candyass never read books that dont go along with the official version so your wasting your time posting books you recommend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Libertarianman said:


> Jesse Ventura makes good points...
> 
> I said that OSWALD could not have made those shots IN THE TIME FRAME WITH THAT RIFLE...



its already been proven that he could not do it.

post #117 on this page proves that so does this video porve that there were multiple shooters there that day.Post #117 and this video closes it that oswald was innocent and there were multiple snipers.eveything else said on this thread is all irrelevent.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 15, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


we already did....try to keep up!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse Ventura makes good points...
> ...


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-0ura05IU
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocZAiIgQ9jI





It took me  some days, but I finished watching those 2 videos..... very, very good....thank you  for posting!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 16, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I meant for this post to say against a NON MOVING target obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 16, 2014)

skye said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-0ura05IU
> ...



Im getting ready to watch the second one and will comment on it afterwards.will watch the first  one saturday.Its longer and takes moe time.have you seen this one THE JFK/BUSH connection?

 the evidence displayed in this video is overwhelming that George Herbert Walker Bush had a hand in the assassination same as Nixon and Johnson.

No wonder Nixon later appointed Bush to his cabinet.This video is based off facts from Russ Bakers book Family of secrets.a really great books that exposes Bushs connections to it. If you have an hour and half to spare,you'll want to watch this video as well.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 16, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarianman said:
> ...


bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 16, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 16, 2014)

skye said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-0ura05IU
> ...



just got done watching the second one like I said i would.Yeah great video Koko.

I actually own that video.saw it a handful of times years ago but it had been a long time since i had viewed it so glad you posted it to remind me of it.One of the best JFK videos ever.bar none. Looking forward to watching the first one this weekend.

It even talks about my thread that I have,how the HSCA investigation in the 70's even concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter on the grassy knoll.


----------



## namvet (Jan 16, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



now someone just took a shit


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-0ura05IU
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocZAiIgQ9jI



Sounds like you solved it.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 17, 2014)

I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.

  My question is if the president was shot in the back of his head why did his head go to the back and to the right?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 17, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> 
> My question is if the president was shot in the back of his head why did his head go to the back and to the right?



If you are sitting in a car that is going 5-10 mph and the driver guns the engine, your head will go backwards.  Depending on if you're sitting perfectly straight up or not, your head will go back and to the left, back and to the right, or straight back.  Have your wife try this with you in the passenger seat.  

That JFK was shot from back and to the right falls in line with his leaning to the left.  

What CTs do is equate the fatal shot to the cranium with the car's movement.  
Most say that the bullet caused the movement of the head when it was actually the car causing it.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 17, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> 
> My question is if the president was shot in the back of his head why did his head go to the back and to the right?



You do well to avoid being characterized as that "fart guy." 
Candy offers an explanation as to why JFK's head moved as it did. 
"Fart guy" would now spit and shit and fart about how she is a "paid gov't troll" and fail to consider her explanation.
Only an idiot wants to be like "fart guy."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> 
> My question is if the president was shot in the back of his head why did his head go to the back and to the right?



the magic bullet theorists who defend the lies of the warren commission that oswald shot kennedy always ignore the fact that all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of his head was an exit wound and that there were witnesses who saw a gunman bhind the picket fence firing a rifle as well. the proof is in the pudding that there were multiple shooters there that day as they can never account for all these multiple unnaccoubntable bullets photographed that day as you will see if you watch this short 40 minute video.
they never have any answers for it.they never take the time to watch it.

the magic bullet theorists obviously ditched junior high school science classes in the fact that your head always goes forward if shot from behind.


----------



## namvet (Jan 17, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> ...



i think it was you but your gun mis farted


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> 
> My question is if the president was shot in the back of his head why did his head go to the back and to the right?



 The bullet destroyed the President&#8217;s cortex. That caused a neuromuscular spasm. That sent neurologic impulses from the brain down the spine to every muscle in the body. &#8220;The body then stiffens,&#8221; said Dr. John Latimer, &#8220;With the strongest muscles predominating. These are the muscles of the back and neck.&#8221;

So that&#8217;s why when most people encounter a stimulus, their first reaction is to jerk their head back and down and to compress their shoulders. These muscles are the strongest. When they are activated by the brain, they automatically contract...

http://www.lukeford.net/blog/?p=34763


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2014)

namvet said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


[ame=http://youtu.be/r-YjmXt15sg]Despicable Me - Anti Gravity and Fart Gun [1080p] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2014)

3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## namvet (Jan 17, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.



and one with his diapers fulla shit


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.



make that four farts from the paid trolls.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 17, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is off topic but if I were to ask one question would that make me a c t as I don't want to be put in the same category  as that guy farting all the time.
> ...




  I don't know what kind of a car you have but to get your head to snap back like that your going to need some big horse power. Why was his head the only one that got thrown back? Jackie's didn't. My wife said we don't have enough insurance on me to take a bullet in the front of my head. But it wasn't a bad idea.

  Don't know if you have seen that part of the footage but you can clearly see when the bullet hit and his head snapped back.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-doesn-t-it-seem-strange-16.html#post8473621


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




bullshit, any living thing shot in the head with enough force to blow the skull apart instantly disconnects and severs all voluntary and involuntary muscle reaction  

His whole body went immediately limp.  Spreading more dawg shit I see.

show us an example of this involuntary reaction when a skull is blown apart.


----------



## Votto (Jan 18, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...



Tin foiled hats!!

Nothing to see here!!

The US government has always been above board and has never conspired to do anything......ever......cause Obama told me so.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


wrong as always JFK's head was not blown apart if that was the case his head would have vaporized....  douche nozzle


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 18, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Where was Herbert Walker Bush on November 22 1963?


Probably canoodling with this woman:


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Where was Herbert Walker Bush on November 22 1963?
> ...


were they married yet?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 18, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I did.post #33 take another look.see NOBODY in the alleged 6th floor window so disinfo agent candycorn falls FLAT on his face as he always does in all his posts always ending up with egg on his face.
> 
> even though he could lean back and not be seen from the crowd,you would still see a figure in that photo which you dont see and you would see a puff of smoke emitting from the gun like witnesses saw at the grassy knoll.
> 
> ...



a puff of smoke ?  What kind of ammo uses powder that emits smoke ? Are you claiming he was shot with a flintlock or something ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



dude your wasting your time,this guy is a government disinformation agent troll that goes to several message boards everywhere and trolls day and night defending the lies of ALL the governments version of events no matter how absurd it is.

He knows perfectly as well as we do that the CIA killed kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


hand job's computer time at the special peoples home is Tuesdays 4:00pm to 6:00pm.
and Saturdays 2:00pm to 5:00pm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I did.post #33 take another look.see NOBODY in the alleged 6th floor window so disinfo agent candycorn falls FLAT on his face as he always does in all his posts always ending up with egg on his face.
> ...



dude hate to break this news to you but many witnesses saw a puff of smoke rise up over the picket fence and witnesses on the knoll INCLUDING a trained combat officer heard shots so close to them they said they were coming from behind the picket fence,saying they were coming from directly over their shoulders behind them  which is why many of them immediately hit the  ground instantly as the live films shot that day show.

 Like all magic bullet thoerists,I see you  selectively only read PARTS of posts only commenting on parts of it instead of the entire post evading critical facts that oswald wasnt the shooter.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




but but but they are politically incorrect witnesses and dont count!!!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 18, 2014)

Or as Hillary might say:

"What difference does it make now?"


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 18, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Or as Hillary might say:
> 
> "What difference does it make now?"



there is no statute of limitations for these types of crimes.  while the perps may be long dead and gone the responsible agencies they were attached to live on.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


Such as a Presidential limo.



ranfunck said:


> Why was his head the only one that got thrown back?


Likely because it was going in that direction anyway just before he was shot and didn't have any further control over the extremity.



ranfunck said:


> Jackie's didn't.


She wasn't shot and was facing the other way.



ranfunck said:


> My wife said we don't have enough insurance on me to take a bullet in the front of my head. But it wasn't a bad idea.


Don't be silly.



ranfunck said:


> Don't know if you have seen that part of the footage but you can clearly see when the bullet hit and his head snapped back.



Would you at least agree that one is not mutually exclusive of the other?  I mean, someone can get shot without their head snapping back and someone can have their head snap back without being shot...right?

Okay.

So we know the car sped up at some point to get JFK out of the area; agreed?  

Is it totally impossible that if you have a lifeless body in the back seat of a car that a car lurching forward as it is accelerating would cause the body's head to lurch backward?  

Set a styrofoam cup on the dashboard with water in it and gun the engine.  It will lurch backward.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



If I recall correctly from the other board, he's in a halfway house for verterans or at least gave the address of a VA retirement home in some Kansas Shitty ghetto.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If you look at the video, instead of making it fit your assumptions, you will see that the president's head snaps back from what appears to be the bullet impact (from the spray you see at the time his head jerks back) and since no one else in the car seems to have had their head jerked back or the fact the the car does not seem to speed up at that time, I would think you are trying to spread disinformation to those who do not question what they see or read.  The world is full of people like you, trying to persuade others that left is right and day is night.  I ask you a question, and you keep trying to say  "believe me" but you give no clear evidence to dispute what one can see with their own eyes.  Take off you blinders and look again.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 20, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



after 4 years I have never known candy corn to do anything different.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



Okay...tell us all what you think happened in reasonable detail....No vids or cut and pastes....just lay out your case.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 21, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



did I make that call or fucking what!

Um, hey candy he already did!  LMAO


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 21, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Your not very good that this are you? Don't try and turn the table on me. I came here asking one question the answer you gave does not match what any one can clearly see if you open your fucking eyes and look. Handjob might be farting around here but you are slinging bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


amen to that.
WHY people waste their breath on candyass is beyond me. how many times does it got to be repeated around here to these folks that foolishly take his bait and give him the attention that he seeks,that he is a government agent sent here by his handlers to troll the boards to derail any truth discussion about government corruption. why they argue with someone who knows perfectly as well as we do that the CIA killed JFK is beyond me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



why do you think my posts consists of fart jokes to these government hack trolls.Thats the ONLY reply they are worthy of in the fact they always evade the facts and change the subject when they are cornered and cant refute facts.therefore the fart jokes are the ONLY posts these paid trolls are worthy of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


asked and answered..  

Because the bullet caused massive destruction of what are called the long tracts of the spine, cauing massive involuntary contraction of the muscles of the back of his spine. This caused his body to lurch backward, involuntarily. Since his brain was struck on the right side, the involuntary contractions would be stronger on the left and he would lurch to that side. The 'second gunman' theory was caused by ignorance of neuroanatomy.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


Hey, according to many, I get paid big bucks to come in here and slap you around so I must be very good at it.  According to some, I've been doing it for 10 years now....probably the length of time since you were scheduled to exit puberty but missed the bus.



ranfunck said:


> Don't try and turn the table on me.


Not sure how just asking you what you think happened and expecting you to recite it on a message board is "turning the table" on anyone.  Unless you're like some here who, once they lay out their scenario, can't believe it themselves. 



ranfunck said:


> I came here asking one question the answer you gave does not match what any one can clearly see if you open your fucking eyes and look.


I answered pretty cleanly.  When you gun the engine in a car, the unsecured occupants are thrust backwards into their seats.  When one of them is lifeless, there is no muscle command given to keep your head upright, sit up straight etc...

As for as "not matching"...Ms. Kennedy was actually halfway out of the vehicle reaching for her husband's ear on the trunk...you don't think that is indicative of a car lurching forward.  A secret service agent was trying to mount the back of the vehicle at the same time and had to try again to make up for the increase in speed.  It matches perfectly.  

Where you're having a problem with a logical explanation (for someone "just asking a question"--you seem pretty dis-interested in answers) is that you can't fathom two events happening at once; dead President, accelerating automobile.  



ranfunck said:


> Handjob might be farting around here but you are slinging bullshit.



Oh puh-leeze.  Rimjob has agreed with Oliver Stone's version of events AND a jerkoff that came in here and claimed the driver of the limo that JFK was the assassin.  He agrees with both versions.  

If you want to have a keen insight into Rimjob's modus operandi; ask him about the 48 videos that explain 9/11; all of which contradict one another.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



Koo Koo...in which of his 4 posts did he lay out what he thought happened?  In fact, did you ever do it?  Hmmm...wonder why?


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 21, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> I am not having a problem with a logical explanation I just haven't got one yet, your answers contradict each other and are idiotic at best.


Actually it's physics.  Objects in motion tend to stay in motion; objects at rest tend to stay at rest.  When a body speeds up it adjusts to the increase in velocity.  Or it doesnt.



ranfunck said:


> As fare as you slapping me around not on your best day. You on the other hand have had your ass handed to you. Rimlob or Koo Koo would one of you please put up the vid of JFK getting that bullet to the front of his head maybe this bitch will look at it. I cant post it haven't been here long enough yet. Bitch Take your head out of your ass and open your eyes.



What happens if I don't?  You will use more profanity?  Seems like a plan.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 22, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > I am not having a problem with a logical explanation I just haven't got one yet, your answers contradict each other and are idiotic at best.
> ...



It doesn't matter, you have made it clear that your are not interested in the truth. You are here just to sling bullshit and get your ass handed to you. Like I said before your not very good at this


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


When I asked you to explain to me what you think happened in reasonable detail--to inform me of "the truth" as you see it--you went ape shit crazy accusing me of "turning the tables".  

Most of the time, conspiracy whackjobs complain that they aren't given a proper forum to, in an unedited way, explain their theories from toe to tip.  

As you recall, I asked you to do exactly that...without vids or cut and pastes...so we get YOUR view of "the truth".  But you resisted.  My theory is that you are not comfortable explaining yourself in total because, if you do, you realize that you have to defend your writings.  It's much easier (and much lazier of course) to try to hone in on something and just hammer away at it; even after it's explained to your bitch ass.  Hence the shrill cries from you.  



ranfunck said:


> You are here just to sling bullshit and get your ass handed to you. Like I said before your not very good at this



Oh really?  Who is handing me my ass?  Rimjob is the longest running joke on this board now that Terral has left.  Koo Koo is a moron who will be gone in a few weeks when he figures out how to get back on whatever other site he was recently kicked off of.  

As for the JFK assassination, 100% of all evidence points to LHO being the lone gunman in Dallas on that day.  If you have new evidence, it would be very kind of you to list it.  Feel free sonny.    

I am of the opinion that he was likely on the CIA payroll at some point (likely not at the time of the assassination) and instead of having this brought to light, LBJ buried it.  

Either that or something far more shocking; Fidel Castro had Oswald kill JFK which, of course, is the ultimate act of war and LBJ had to decide to go balls deep into Cuba with the CMC fresh in the minds of the Russians and likely plunging us into nuclear war or simply take the hit and preserve both the nation and the world.  I wouldn't find it shocking that Castro orchestrated it (Oswald visited embassies in Mexico City right before the assassination); I would find it shocking that we had the proof of Oswald acting on behalf of Cuba and we didn't go balls deep into Cuba. 

But there is no doubt that Oswald was the lone gunman.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


typical conspiracy nut sack yammering....


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 23, 2014)

daws101 said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I am so sorry if asking a simple question threatens you.  All I asked for was an answer that explained what happened in a video. The answer I received is not supported by the video I saw.  People ask what my theory is, and frankly I don't have one, which is why I ask questions.  People whose beliefs are threatened by questions are either hiding something or are ignorant.  I refuse to believe someone because they have an answer--the answer needs to be supported.  So now that I didn't use profanity, can we get back to the real issue at hand instead of belittling my choice of words?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



You do seem threatened by a simple question come to think of it.  Wonder what you are hiding.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


 your assumption that I feel threatened and am hiding something/ignorant is just more   conspiracy nut sack yammering.
everyone has seen the  Zapruder film...what's happening in it has  been explained to you in detail..and those details are correct, whether or not you choose to believe them is your problem.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2014)

daws101 said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yeah but you see...he's special.

He's the only (wink) adult in the history of mankind to not have a theory about what happened in Dallas on 11/22/63.   But somehow, he knows the Warren Commission is "full of shit" or however he characterized it and that some "don't want to know the truth".    But he has no theory..(wink, wink).


----------



## Rockland (Jan 23, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> You are here just to sling bullshit and get your ass handed to you. Like I said before your not very good at this



You just inadvertently described yourself to a T, noob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

four farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


----------



## Rockland (Jan 24, 2014)

Two craps in a row from Whackjob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

back to fart again so soon with your obsession you have over me i see rat in the ass.


----------



## Rockland (Jan 24, 2014)

Take your cranium out of your rectum and read this, Whackjob.  I *know* you're reading my posts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/271086-sandy-hook-a-hoax-161.html#post8483141


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2014)

Best thread ever!!!!!  Where'd you go ranfwnk or whatever your name is????


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Best thread ever!!!!!  Where'd you go ranfwnk or whatever your name is????



I have a real job witch some times doesn't allow me the time. Unlike you I do not get paid to post.


----------



## Politico (Jan 25, 2014)

People don't get paid to post. Don't worry though. Even if they were no could possibly think you are. Conspirathize on.....


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> People don't get paid to post. Don't worry though. Even if they were no could possibly think you are. Conspirathize on.....



ahh the naive that dont get it that we got paid government agents at this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Best thread ever!!!!!  Where'd you go ranfwnk or whatever your name is????
> ...



Well, you're not as good at it as I am.  Keep working at it though, in a few decades, you may be half as good as I am.  And  it's serious secondary income so keep at it.  You've definitely mastered humor; you're the funniest guy around.


----------



## Politico (Jan 26, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > People don't get paid to post. Don't worry though. Even if they were no could possibly think you are. Conspirathize on.....
> ...



No I just have a brain so do tell. Where are these elusive jobs you refer to?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2014)

Politico said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



They recruit us while we're still in the womb. It's classified stuff that involves the study of dolphins and whale communications.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.Okay.Im sorry as well for jumping to conclusions.It sure didnt sound like you were messing with me since you said I believe in both Stones version and that the driver did it though which I just gave a sound good reasoning WHY i do that agent candyass will ignore..hee hee
> ...



Here he is vouching for the driver-shooting-the-president theory:


9/11 inside job said:


> for a long time I thought it might be from the sewer drain there but it was really the the secret service driver Bill Greer.He had CIA connections.Seven eleven has exposed him on this thread here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...assination-who-s-who-on-the-grassy-knoll.html



Ignoring that if you suggest such malarkey you have to account for the deafening sound of a gunshot and the powder residue that would be, like, everywhere.

Feel free to ask him about his co-vouching for the Oliver Stone movie _JFK_.  

PS:  Attempt to master the quote feature before you say someone else is "not very good at this"


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2014)

ranfunck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...







Here is a .gif of both the SS agent having to genuflect to get on the back of the car that is speeding up and Jackie losing her balance as the driver speeds up as well.

What you have to understand is that at this point, the President is dead though the official announcement doesn't occur until much later.  Oswald's fatal head shot takes place split seconds before the momentum of the car affects JFK's body.  

Again, I ask you; 

Did the President suffer a fatal head shot?  The answer is yes.

Did the limo speed up?  The answer is yes.

Was the President in the limo, lifeless, when it sped up?  The answer is yes.  

Your question was why did the head snap backwards; the above explains it.  If you don't believe me, ask your wife if it's okay for you to put some cantaloupes on the passenger side floor board of your car.  Accelerate the same car from 5-10 mph to 60 mph and report what happens to the melons.  They roll backwards. Essentially, the President's head responded the same way.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Feb 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




hey cindy simpeton, the dar sped up after kennedy head exploded, try and keep your shit strait


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



And his head moved back and to the left after Oswald's fatal head shot too.  

If shit were brains, you'd be Fort Knox.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 3, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


speaking of simpletons, whats a dar?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 5, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


01-26-2014, 08:43 AM  
Remove user from ignore listcandycorn  
This message is hidden because candycorn is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-26-2014, 09:17 AM  
Remove user from ignore listcandycorn  
This message is hidden because candycorn is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-26-2014, 09:40 AM  
Remove user from ignore listcandycorn  
This message is hidden because candycorn is on your ignore list.  


three farts in a row from candyass before this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 5, 2014)

Politico said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



no your just afraid of the truth and in denial and go into debates only seeing what you WANT to see as we both know charlie.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



What makes you state that?  The shot has been tried many times and has been proved that it very well could have been done in the allotted time.  Even if Oswald was the worse shot in the world, which he was not, people get lucky, sic.  

Oswald had the means, the motive and the ability.  Nothing in the 50 years since points to any other shooter.  I walked Dealy plaza a number of years ago.  The shot would be very easy for someone familiar with a rifle.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

This was also in a History Channel documentary.  It does not sound as if Oswald actually did defect and if he did he never renounced his citizenship.  I am not sure of the difference.  The documentary stated that there were others who had done the same as Oswald.  There is also no link found connecting Oswald to the CIA, or anyone else for that matter.  He was a lone pitiful nut case which doesn't fit the crime but facts be the facts.

Defection to the Soviet Union[edit]

Lee Harvey Oswald - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In October 1959, just before turning 20, Oswald traveled to the Soviet Union, a trip he planned well in advance. Along with his self-taught Russian, he had saved $1,500 of his Marine Corps salary.[n 3] Oswald spent two days with his mother in Fort Worth, then embarked by ship from New Orleans on September 20 to Le Havre, France, and immediately proceeded to the United Kingdom. Arriving in Southampton on October 9, he told officials he had $700 and planned to remain in the United Kingdom for one week before proceeding to a school in Switzerland. However, on the same day, he flew to Helsinki, where he was issued a Soviet visa on October 14. Oswald left Helsinki by train on the following day, crossed the Soviet border at Vainikkala, and arrived in Moscow on October 16.[48] His visa, valid only for a week, was due to expire on October 21.[49]

Almost immediately after arriving, Oswald told his Intourist guide of his desire to become a Soviet citizen. When asked why by the various Soviet officials he encounteredall of whom, by Oswald's account, found his wish incomprehensiblehe said that he was a communist, and gave what he described in his diary as "vauge [sic] answers about 'Great Soviet Union'".[49] On October 21, the day his visa was due to expire, he was told that his citizenship application had been refused, and that he had to leave the Soviet Union that evening. Distraught, Oswald inflicted a minor but bloody wound to his left wrist in his hotel room bathtub soon before his Intourist guide was due to arrive to escort him from the country, according to his diary because he wished to kill himself in a way that would shock her.[49] Delaying Oswald's departure because of his self-inflicted injury, the Soviets kept him in a Moscow hospital under psychiatric observation until October 28, 1959.[50]





 Apartment building where Oswald lived in Minsk
According to Oswald, he met with four more Soviet officials that same day, who asked if he wanted to return to the United States; he insisted to them that he wanted to live in the Soviet Union as a Soviet national. When pressed for identification papers, he provided his Marine Corps discharge papers.[51]

On October 31, Oswald appeared at the United States embassy in Moscow, declaring a desire to renounce his U.S. citizenship.[52][53] "I have made up my mind," he said; "I'm through."[54] He told the U.S. embassy interviewing officer, Richard Edward Snyder, that " he had been a radar operator in the Marine Corps and that he had voluntarily stated to unnamed Soviet officials that as a Soviet citizen he would make known to them such information concerning the Marine Corps and his specialty as he possessed. He intimated that he might know something of special interest."[55] (Such statements led to Oswald's hardship/honorable military reserve discharge being changed to undesirable.)[56] The Associated Press story of the defection of a former U.S. Marine to the Soviet Union was reported on the front pages of some newspapers in 1959.[54]

Though Oswald had wanted to attend Moscow State University, he was sent to Minsk to work as a lathe operator at the Gorizont Electronics Factory, which produced radios, televisions, and military and space electronics. Stanislau Shushkevich, who later became independent Belarus's first head of state, was also engaged by Gorizont at the time, and was assigned to teach Oswald Russian.[57] Oswald received a government-subsidized, fully furnished studio apartment in a prestigious building and an additional supplement to his factory payall in all, an idyllic existence by working-class Soviet standards,[58] though he was kept under constant surveillance.[59]

Oswald grew bored in Minsk.[60] He wrote in his diary in January 1961: "I am starting to reconsider my desire about staying. The work is drab, the money I get has nowhere to be spent. No nightclubs or bowling alleys, no places of recreation except the trade union dances. I have had enough."[61] Shortly afterwards, Oswald (who had never formally renounced his U.S. citizenship) wrote to the U.S. Embassy in Moscow requesting return of his American passport, and proposing to return to the U.S. if any charges against him would be dropped.[62]

In March 1961, Oswald met Marina Nikolayevna Prusakova, a 19-year-old pharmacology student; they married less than six weeks later in April.[n 4][63] The Oswalds' first child, June, was born on February 15, 1962. On May 24, 1962, Oswald and Marina applied at the U.S. Embassy in Moscow for documents enabling her to immigrate to the U.S. and, on June 1, the U.S. Embassy gave Oswald a repatriation loan of $435.71.[64] Oswald, Marina, and their infant daughter left for the United States, where they received no attention from the press, much to Oswald's disappointment.[65]


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Did you know Oswald made an attempt on the life of a right wing general not too long before killing Kennedy?

Look at the time line for Ruby to kill Oswald.  If he were planted to do so he certainly didn't seem to have planned well.  It just happen to work out just right which is not a mob hit.  That said, if Ruby killed Oswald to shut him up then why wasn't Ruby killed to shut him up?


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> There was evidence put away that has still not been released. Why?



In deference to the family and it is law.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

The simplest answer is usually the correct answer.

1.  Did Oswald have motive?  Yes.
2.  Was he capable of making the shot?  Yes
3.  Were there three shots fired?  Yes
4.  Were there three shell casings found in the SBD?  Yes
5.  Is there any evidence anywhere of a second shooter?  No.

This is a simple open and shut case of murder only now making it the most complicated because people don't want to believe a piss ant like Oswald could take out the most powerful man in the world.  Funny they don't think the same of Hinkley.


----------



## A1an (Feb 20, 2015)

There's plenty of evidence of multiple shooters; however, because the witnesses who testified to that truth don't support the "official" findings of the "Script" their testimony was simply ignored.

To wit: dozens of people swore they smelled the undeniable smell of gunpowder down on street level some 60 yards away from the 6th Floor window (this smell also produced at one point a trail of smoke rising 6-8 feet into the air from _behind_ the picket-fence, where multiple witnesses report shots originated from. These were the same witnesses who saw what the Parkland Hospital medical staff determined (multiple entrance wounds from the _*front*_) before the president's body was illegally removed from the legal jurisdiction of where the major crime was committed. Then, of course, any "autopsy" that refutes their preliminary findings should be suspect...


Someone is lying to us. I don't think it is the Mob, Castro or Russia. Besides, neither of these entities planned or controlled the president's motorcade route that fateful day. Nor do either of them flat out refuse to release any files dealing with this case.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 20, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...


What difference, at this point, does it make?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2015)

Instead of speculating on who may be lying and who may be hiding something and who may be doing A, B, or C; lets look at the facts.

Oswald was able to defect from here to Russia and Back again.  During the height of the cold war with the Cuban Missile Crisis a present memory.  That there wasn't some sort of special notice of this man being within 10 miles of the President is very hard to believe.  

I fully feel that Oswald was the only gunman in Dealy Plaza on that day.  However, There was either grotesque incompetence at play by the security detail of the President, the criminal justice authorities be it the FBI of DPD, or some sort of high level facilitation that allowed the president to be put into danger.  They may not have known Oswald was homicidal or simply read him wrong.  Could you imagine today's Secret Service taking that kind of chance?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 21, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Instead of speculating on who may be lying and who may be hiding something and who may be doing A, B, or C; lets look at the facts.
> 
> Oswald was able to defect from here to Russia and Back again.  During the height of the cold war with the Cuban Missile Crisis a present memory.  That there wasn't some sort of special notice of this man being within 10 miles of the President is very hard to believe.
> 
> I fully feel that Oswald was the only gunman in Dealy Plaza on that day.  However, There was either grotesque incompetence at play by the security detail of the President, the criminal justice authorities be it the FBI of DPD, or some sort of high level facilitation that allowed the president to be put into danger.  They may not have known Oswald was homicidal or simply read him wrong.  Could you imagine today's Secret Service taking that kind of chance?


How many fence jumpers have these drunken whore mongers called SS let jump the fence lately?

Anything can happen when SS is as corrupt and arrogant as it is.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2015)

another zombie thread rises from the grave.....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 27, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but something seems strange about the JFK assassination to me.  I believe Oswald was the only gunman to shoot that day.  The evidence supports that now that we have advanced forensic investigation techniques.
> 
> ...



3 days before JFK was assassinated, he'd ordered CIA to share UFO files with KGB. Just sayin'.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


dude WHY are you wasting your time talking to a government disinformation agent troll? Him,dawgshit and others have penetrated this site and have been instructed by their hanlders to troll tthreads that talk about government corruption and you are feeding them.


----------

